# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Tukholman Tunnelbana

## moxu

Kun pitää mainita joku kaupunki, jonka metro on vaikuttanut ratkaisevasti omaan suhteeseeni ko.kaupunkiin (niin, tällaistahan tosiaan suunnilleen joka toinen päivä itse kultakin kysellään... 8) ), on listallani kaksi vaihtoehtoa, Tukholma ja Pariisi. Tunnelbana on kuitenkin lähempänä, siinä on jotakin selittämättömän eksoottista ja rumankaunista...kyllä se se on. Connexistakin huolimatta.

Tunnelbanaa alettiin rakentaa 1940-luvun lopussa. Ensimmäiset linjaosuudet olivat Vihreän linjan reitit Slussen-Hökarängen vuonna 1950, Gullmarsplan-Stureby -51 ja Hötorget-Vällingby -52. Eteläpäästään kolmihaaraiseksi rakennetun Vihreän linjan osuudet yhdistyivät vuonna -57 ja vuonna -62 valmistui ensimmäinen osa sittemmin kummassakin päädyssään kahtaalle haarautettuun Punaiseen linjaan. Sininen linja eli Järvabanan otettiin asteittain käyttöön vuosina -75-85. Ihan alkuperäisessä suunnitelmassa Järvan suuntaa oli tietääkseni ajateltu Vihreän linjan pohjoishaaraksi Fridhemsplanilta, mutta nopean Sinisen linjan rakentamiseen päädyttiin lopulta, mikä varmasti tekikin lopputuloksesta tehokkaamman.

Tunnelbana rakennettiin varsinkin alkuvuosina vanhaa kunnioittamatta. Tukholman historiallinen hirttopaikka Brunkeberg kipattiin surutta täyttömaaksi kaupungin pohjoispuolelle ja kovin epäesteettinen Sergelin tori muodostettiin kaupungin uudeksi "metrokeskustaksi". Onneksi sentään Gamla Stan säästyi -ja Söderillä talot olivat niin korkealla kallioilla, että metro oli puolittain pakko kaivaa ihan oikeasti maan alle...

Nyttemmin Tunnelbanaa on rakennettu täydentämään myös pikaraitiotielinjoja. Kaikkien operaattori on Connex. Uusia Bombardier-vaunujakin on syydetty kuin liukuhihnalta. Ultra Bra-yhtyeen laulussaan "Moskova" esittämä kysymys: "Onko metro luotettava Tukholmassa?" on vähintäänkin aiheellinen...

Faktaa Tunnelbanasta löytyy esim.osoitteesta: http://www.t-banan.se/

----------


## haggblom

Totta. Järjestelmässä on oma viehättävyytensä, jollaista en ole nähnyt missään muualla.

Toukokuussa Sergelin torilla oli epävirallisen näköisiä ilmoituksia, joissa kerrottiin suunnitelmista parantaa keskustan palvelutasoa rakentamalla "T-Centralen nord". On mahdollista, että kyseessä on paikallisten aktiivien lobbausyritys. Onko jollain lisätietoa asiasta, mille linjoille asemaa suunnitellaan ja kuka asiaa ajaa  :Question:   Ainakin hötorget on niin lähellä, että väliin tuskin asema mahtuu.

Mielenkiintoisinta Tukholmassa on tällä hetkellä Tvärbanan. Vaikuttaa siltä, että eteläinen Tukholma on piristynyt uusien raiteiden ympärillä aivan uuteen ilmeeseen. Monet ratkaisut ovat esimerkillisiä ja positiivisia kokemuksia tulisi hyödyntää myös suomalaisessa joukkoliikennesuunnittelussa. Olisikohan Espoon, Tampereen ja Turun merkittävimmät matkustajavirrat samaa suuruusluokkaa kuin Tukholman poikittaisliikenne...

----------


## moxu

Tvärbanan on tosiaan hyvä liikenteellinen oivallus. Sehän sitoo Vihreän linjan keskeiset risteyspaikat Alvikin ja Gullmarsplanin sekä niiden välille jäävän punaisen linjan Liljeholmenin Essingenin kautta korkealla Mälarin yllä siltoja pitkin ja Årstabergetin uumenissa tunnelissa kiitävän pikaraitiovaunun suomin avuin. Välillä mennään ihan tavallisessa katuverkossa normaalin raitsikan lailla. 
Tyypiltään Bombardier-mallistoa edustavat vaunut lienevät saman designerin käsialaa, kuin uudenmalliset Tunnelbanatkin. Pummilla ajaminen linjalla ei onnistu, sillä vaunussa kiertää koko ajan lipuntarkastaja.

Tein tuttavuutta Tvärbananin kanssa viime joulukuussa ja kokemus oli vähintäänkin informatiivinen. Näköalat olivat hulppeat ja meininki jotenkin rennompi, kuin Tunnelbanassa. Ulkomailla olemisen unohti viimeistään siinä vaiheessa, kun takanani istunut tyyppi vastasi puhelimeensa ja selitti suomeksi, että kaapissa pitäisi vielä olla lasagnelevyjä...

----------


## JT

Onko Danderydin suunnalla ollut Roslagsbana vai Röda linjen ensin  :Question:  Ihmetyttää miksi ylipäätään siellä on metro maanalla ja muutama kymmenmetriä yläpuolella rautatie. Minulle on jäänyt sellainen käsitys tästä alueesta liityntäbussiliikenne on erityisesti metrolle joka tapahtuu Danderyds sjukhusetilla ja Roslagsbana on vähän kuin meillä seutubussi. Eli junaa käyttävät varmaankin vain ne, jotka asuvat parinsadanmetrin päässä rautatieasemasta ja niillä jotka asuvat kauempana lähimmästä asemasta ei olekaan liityntäbussiyhteyttä lähimmälle suurehkolle asemalle vaan metrolle joka on melkein Tukholman tuntumassa. Jos metro on ollut ensin, niin ihmetyttää, että miksi Roslagsbana on vedetty Tekniska Högskolanille asti kun Keskustaan menevien on joka tapauksessa vaihdettava metroon.

----------


## Piirka

TUB2: (punaisen linjan) ensimmäiset osuudet otettiin käyttöön v. 1964, ei 1962.  Lounaiset esikaupunkiraitiotiet kulkivat samoille alueille, joille kaksihaarainen TUB2 aloitti liikennöinnin.

Mörby Centrumin linja on reippaasti Roslagenin rataa nuorempi. Mörbyhyn saakka TUB2:n ulotettiin vuonna 1978 ja kapearaiteisella radalla Roslageniin liikenne aloitettiin jo 1885 (sähköistetettynä 1894). Roslagenin rata oli lakkautusuhan alla pitkälle 1980-luvulle saakka, joka väistyi kun a) päätös olla rakentamatta TUB2:n jatketta Mörby Centrumista Täby Centrumiin sekä b) uutta kapearaidekalustoa päätettiin hankkia.

Roslagenin rataa jatkettiin vuonna 1895 Stockholm Ö asemalta lähemmäs keskustaa Engelbrektsplanille. Tätä katurautatieliikennettä jatkui vuoteen 1960 saakka. Kolme vuotta myöhemmin katukiskot purettiin.

Piirka

----------


## Antero Alku

Satuin vierailemaan työasioissa Täbyssä parikin kertaa 1980-luvun puolivälissä. Minusta oli hauskaa, kun ventovieraat ihmiset puhuivat pöyristyneinä siitä, että heidän mukava kapearaiteinen junansa halutaan hävittää ja tilalle tulisi kallis tunnelbana.

Miten kaikki tapahtui selviää ehkä Stig Svallhammarin kirjasta Skendöd i Roslagen Roslagsbanan som statsägd järnväg i en tid av snabba förändringar (ISBN 91-7266-154-2), jonka on kustantanut Frank Stenvalls Förlag vuonna 2002. Itse en ole kirjaa nähnyt, mutta sain siitä pari päivää sitten vinkin.

Antero

----------


## Hape

Antero,
voin suositella kirjaa luettuani sen. Monia ihmisiä kaduttaa Roslagenin kapearaideradan osittainen lakkauttaminen 1960-70-luvuilla.

----------


## JE

> Antero, 
> voin suositella kirjaa luettuani sen. Monia ihmisiä kaduttaa Roslagenin kapearaideradan osittainen lakkauttaminen 1960-70-luvuilla.


Samoin. Lukemisen arvoinen kirja. Mutta kannattaa toki muistaa, ettei kirja keskity yksinomaan henkilöliikenteeseen, vaan laajalti myös tavaraliikenteeseen. Ja teemanahan on Roslagsbananin aika SJ:n osana, eli lukuunottamatta Upsala-Hallstavik -pätkää jää vuoden 1972 jälkeinen ja monessa mielessä nykykatsannossa olennaisin vaihe vähemmälle huomiolle. Sekä Rimbon rata että Eddavägenin haara suljettiin SJ:n jo jätettyä radan.

Roslagsbanan ja T-bana

Jos tuo metrosuunnitelma olisi toteutunut, Roslagsbanan olisi silti jäänyt jäljelle Roslags Näsbystä alkavina syöttöratoina. Siten täydellistä lakkautusta tuskin olisi tullut, mutta Lidingön ja Nockebyn ohella Tukholman läänissä olisi useampia seutuja, jonne raideliikenneyhteys olisi vaihdollinen. Eräänlainen seuraaja Roslagenin metrosuunnitelmalle on nykyinen kaavailu normaaliraiteisesta rautatiestä Arningeen Roslagsbananin varteen. Sitä en tiedä, aiotaanko sen vuoksi Roslagsbanania kuitenkin katkoa, mutta suunnitelman toteutus on joka tapauksessa ajateltu ajoitettavaksi radan nykyisen X10p-kaluston käyttöiän päähän.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tomas Ekmanin väitöskirjan Spår i vägen - Teknikval, politik & spårvägstrafik i Stockholm 1920-2002 (2003) mukaan 1970 - luvulla oli tarkoitus lakkauttaa ja korvata tunnelbanalla ja syöttöliikenteellä kaikki Tukholman "irralliset" radat eli Roslagsbanan, Saltsjöbanan, Lidingöbanan ja Nockebybanan.

Lakkautusstrategian lähtökohtana oli tunnelbanan jatkaminen Nackaan, Täbyyn ja Lidingöön, jonne olisi järjestetty syöttöbussiliikenteen terminaalit. Muuten raideliikenne olisi korvattu syöttöbusseilla. Roslagsbanan osalta oli mahdollista Vallentunan ja Österskärin haarojen säilyttäminen syöttölinjoina.

Hankkeista käytiin 1970-80-lukujen aikana kova poliittinen kiista, jossa tunnelbana-syöttöliikennekonseptia kannattivat sosiaalidemokraatit ja SL kun taas vanhojen ratojen säilyttäminen oli Moderaterna ja Centern - puolueiden eli oikeiston sekä kansalaisliikkeiden kannattamaa.

Saltsjöbanan säilyttämisestä päätettiin jo 1973.
Nockebybanan säilyttämisestä ja parantamisesta päätetiin 1980.
Roslagsbananin säilyttämisestä ja Täbyn metron jäädyttämisestä päätettiin 1983.
Lidingöbanan säilyttämisestä päätettiin 1983.

Tarkempi referaatti Ekmanin kirjasta Kaupunkillikenne.net - sivulla: http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/julkaisu/Ekman.htm

----------


## JE

> Roslagsbanan osalta oli mahdollista Vallentunan ja Österskärin haarojen säilyttäminen syöttölinjoina.


Juuri tuota tarkoitin, kun viittasin että osa olisi jäänyt. En lainkaan ihmettelisi jos ajan hengessä olisi puuhattu korvaamista busseillakin, mutta nimenomaan syöttöratavaihtoehtoa pidettiin "varmimpana". Roslagsbananin matkustajavaunuja mm. muutettiin ohjausvaunuiksi koska Roslags Näsbyn asema arvioitiin liian pieneksi moottorivaunun vekslaamiselle junan päästä toiseen joka vuorolla.




> Hankkeista käytiin 1970-80-lukujen aikana kova poliittinen kiista, jossa tunnelbana-syöttöliikennekonseptia kannattivat sosiaalidemokraatit ja SL kun taas vanhojen ratojen säilyttäminen oli Moderaterna ja Centern - puolueiden eli oikeiston sekä kansalaisliikkeiden kannattamaa.


Tuo on kiintoisa tieto, mutta en vähääkään epäile sen paikkansapitävyyttä. Kenties juuri vuosien 1976-82 ei-sosialidemokraattiset hallitukset vaikuttivat osaltaan syntyneeseen ratkaisuun, valtionohjaus on Ruotsissa kuitenkin perinteisesti Suomea tiukempaa. Mutta: vaikka aikaa on kulunut, naapurin demarit tuntuvat edelleen olevan hiukan passiivisia kevyen raideliikenteen kehittämisessä Tukholman kaupungissa. Nyt asenteet ovat kuitenkin hitaasti muuttumassa, ja eräin osin tilanne on aiempaan nähden päinvastainen: Lidingössä nimenomaan oikeisto on ajanut rautatien/raitiolinjan lakkautusta ratasillan huonoon kuntoon vedoten. Onkohan niin, että radan säilyttäminen oli 1980-luvulla tarkoitettukin vain väliaikaisratkaisuksi, kunnes yleisön mielenkiinto laantuisi?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Mutta: vaikka aikaa on kulunut, naapurin demarit tuntuvat edelleen olevan hiukan passiivisia kevyen raideliikenteen kehittämisessä Tukholman kaupungissa. Nyt asenteet ovat kuitenkin hitaasti muuttumassa, ja eräin osin tilanne on aiempaan nähden päinvastainen: Lidingössä nimenomaan oikeisto on ajanut rautatien/raitiolinjan lakkautusta ratasillan huonoon kuntoon vedoten. Onkohan niin, että radan säilyttäminen oli 1980-luvulla tarkoitettukin vain väliaikaisratkaisuksi, kunnes yleisön mielenkiinto laantuisi?


20 vuodessa asiat ja mielipiteet muuttuvat ja käsittääkseni useat porvarilliset kevyen raideliikenteen kannattajat kuten Stig Dingertz ovat jo eläkkeellä.  

Ruotsissa sosiaalidemokraatit ovat olleet pitkään nimenomaan raskaiden raideliikenneratkaisujen ja kevyen raideliikenteen karsimisen kannalla. Vasta 1980-90-luvuilla asenteet ovat alkaneet muuttua. Vieläkin demarit kai ovat kaikista puolueista skeptisimpiä Tukholman raitioteiden voimakasta laajentamista ja esimerkiksi keskustaraitiotien uudelleenrakentamista kohtaan.

On myöskin erehdys pitää sosiaalidemokraatteja yleisesti pohjoismaissa esimerkiksi oikeistoa joukkoliikennemyönteisempänä puolueena. Tämä väärinkäsitys johtuu helposti siitä, että sosiaalidemokraatit kannattavat usein kuntien liikennelaitosten tai valtion rautatieyhtiöiden vahvaa asemaa, joka on eri asia kuin joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen panostaminen (toki voi joskus olla sama asia). Kannattaa muistaa, että sosiaalidemokraatit ovat usein vahvasti yksityisauton asialla ja duunarin oikeus autoon on heille hyvin tärkeä saavutus, josta ei tingitä. Oikeistossa on toki enemmän poliitikkoja, jotka katsovat, että pärjätään kokonaan ilman joukkoliikennettä tai haluavat keskittää panostukset vain autoiluun, mutta kyllä sielläkin löytyy joukkoliikenteen vahvoja kannattajia.

----------


## moxu

Mutta eikös Tukholman joukkoliikenteen historian pahin katastrofi (metrojärjestelmän operatiivisen sektorin myynti Connexille) ole kuitenkin tehty S:n ollessa vallan päällä..?

----------


## JE

> Mutta eikös Tukholman joukkoliikenteen historian pahin katastrofi (metrojärjestelmän operatiivisen sektorin myynti Connexille) ole kuitenkin tehty S:n ollessa vallan päällä..?


Tuohon en tiedä vastausta. SL Tunnelbanan AB oli Tukholman läänin omistuksessa aiemmin, ja läänitason elimissä päätös tehtiin. Tukholman kaupunki oli viime vaalikaudella maltillisen kokoomuksen johtama, mutta siitähän ei läänin suhteen voi tehdä mitään johtopäätöksiä.

Paljoa asialla ei ole merkitystä: Ruotsissa demarit ovat alusta alkaen olleet melkoisen myötämielisiä kilpailutuspolitiikalle. Läänien junaliikenteen kilpailutus tuli mahdolliseksi Ingvar Carlssonin (s.) ensimmäisinä hallituskausina 1986-91. Nykyisin esim. Ruotsin rataverkko lienee Euroopan vähiten säädeltyjä Britannian ohella.

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Politiikasta takaisin liikennevälineisiin. Omat kokemukseni ja tunteeni Tunnelbanaa kohtaan ovat hyvin myönteiset. Tunnelbana on jotenkin ollut jotenkin kodikkaan oloinen , hiukan nuhjuinen ja jo 50-vuoden käytön kuluttama, mutta silti hyvin toimiva ja täsmällinen. Vanhat , minulle aidot, junat ovat melkoisia hyrysysyjä helsinkiläisiinkin verrattuna, mutta onko kauniimpaa väriä metrolle annettukaan kuin Tukkisaaren vihreä? Sääli, että se hävitetään. Nuorempana opettelin papukaijana ulkoa hauskat junavahtien kuulutuslitaniat, hauskinta kansankodin turvallisuustasa-arvoisuutta edusti mielestäni ajoittainen kehoitus : sätt era plats. Tunnelbanan historia on mielenkiintoinen ja vasta myöhemmin olen tajunnut kuinka sen rakentaminen oli osittain jopa turhaa, koska pikaratikkaverkosto oli jo 1930-luvulla rakennettu erittäin laajaksi ja laadukkaaksi.Mutta nykyisellään järjestelmättä ei varmasti tultaisi toimeen! Kuinka moni muuten älyää pikaisesti junia käyttäessään järjestelmän ajavan yhä vasemmanpuoleisen liikenteen mukaan?  :Wink:

----------


## Piirka

> Nuorempana opettelin papukaijana ulkoa hauskat junavahtien kuulutuslitaniat, hauskinta kansankodin turvallisuustasa-arvoisuutta edusti mielestäni ajoittainen kehoitus : sätt era plats.


Sätt era plats on kyllä nonsenssvenskaa. Itse en muista koskaan kuulleeni kehotusta "Sitt ner på era platser". Sen sijaan kuulutus "Se upp för dörrarna - dörrarna stängs" naurattaa siksi, koska kaveripiirissäni se on väännetty muotoon "Se upp för dörrarna - dörrarna sprängs" ("Varokaa ovia - ne räjähtävät") =)




> Tunnelbanan historia on mielenkiintoinen ja vasta myöhemmin olen tajunnut kuinka sen rakentaminen oli osittain jopa turhaa, koska pikaratikkaverkosto oli jo 1930-luvulla rakennettu erittäin laajaksi ja laadukkaaksi.


Mielestäni Tukholman metron rakentaminen ei ole ollut turhaa. Esikaupunkiraitiotiet muodostivat toki laajan verkon. Kantakaupungissa niillä ei ollut Skanstullin ja Slussenin välistä rataa lukuunottamatta omia ratoja. Alvikin suunnalta pikaratikat muuttuivat Fridhemsplanilla hidasratikoiksi, eli tavallisiksi katuraitioteiksi. Muutkin esikaupunkiradat Sundbybergistä, Lidingöstä ja Liljeholmenin suunnalta olivat katuraitiotietä kantakaupungin alueella.

Jos metroa ei olisi rakennettu, niin kulussa olisi iso määrä A32-pikaratikoita. Laskin, että yhteen metrojunaan (ykkös ja kakkosradoilla) mahtuu runsaat 1200 matkustajaa. Kuusi A32-yksikköä vastaa sutakuinkin yhtä metrojunaa. En tiedä montako A32:sta voidaan kytkeä yhteen junaan (ainakin kaksi), mutta jos kussakin A32-junassa olisi kolmeyksikköä, niin tarkoittaisi se nykyisen parin minuutin metrovuorovälin lyheminen suunnilleen A32-juna/minuutti. Ja kun nykyinenkin metroliikenne puuroutuu herkästi ruuhkassa, niin voidaan kuvitella kuinka pikaratikkaliikenne puuroituisi vielä herkemmin.

Ai niin, moni Tukholmalainen kaverini on sitä mieltä, että Tukholmassa ei ole metroa vaan maanalainen raitiotie =)

Piirka

----------


## JE

> Vanhat , minulle aidot, junat ovat melkoisia hyrysysyjä helsinkiläisiinkin verrattuna, mutta onko kauniimpaa väriä metrolle annettukaan kuin Tukkisaaren vihreä? Sääli, että se hävitetään.


Vihreät ovat jo kadonneet, tai siis osa on tietysti jäljellä nyt uusissa väreissä.

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

:Embarassed:   Tunnustan käyttäneeni vahingossa kvasiruotsia tuolla taannoin, tosin tämä sanomani on kuultu teinikorvin jo ajat sitten  ja vahva mielikuva moisesta kuulutuksesta, siis idealtaan "istukaa olkaa hyvä" on olemassa.
Vihreitten junien katoavaisuudenkin tiedän, nyt ne siis ovat tyystin hävinneet? En ole muutamaan vuoteen Tukholmassa käynyt, joten ihan uutta mutua ei ole käytettävissä. Mutta sen muistan, että uusi sininen väritys on jonkinlainen uusi yleisilme kalustolle, samoihin väreihinhän maalattiin runkolinjabussitkin, kai vahvistamaan niitten järeän ja matkustajamäärältään suuren palvelun mielikuvaa.

----------


## JE

Kauaa vihreiden katoamisesta ei ole, olisiko ollut kevät 2004. Uusien C20-junien ohella ajossa on vain sarjoja C6 (75 kpl), C9 (20 kpl), C14 (126 kpl) ja C15 (14 kpl), eli muutamassa vuodessa on perinteisen kaluston määräkin romahtanut. Kalustomäärät ovat suureksi osaksi Swetramway foorumin tietoihin perustuvia.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kauaa vihreiden katoamisesta ei ole, olisiko ollut kevät 2004. Uusien C20-junien ohella ajossa on vain sarjoja C6 (75 kpl), C9 (20 kpl), C14 (126 kpl) ja C15 (14 kpl), eli muutamassa vuodessa on perinteisen kaluston määräkin romahtanut. Kalustomäärät ovat suureksi osaksi Swetramway foorumin tietoihin perustuvia.


Edellä luetelluista sarjat C6 ja C15 olivat alkuun vihreitä.

----------


## SD202

> Kauaa vihreiden katoamisesta ei ole, olisiko ollut kevät 2004. Uusien C20-junien ohella ajossa on vain sarjoja C6 (75 kpl), C9 (20 kpl), C14 (126 kpl) ja C15 (14 kpl), eli muutamassa vuodessa on perinteisen kaluston määräkin romahtanut. Kalustomäärät ovat suureksi osaksi Swetramway foorumin tietoihin perustuvia.


Mahtaa olla hauskaa, kun C20 -junat ikääntyvät sitten joskus tulevaisuudessa. Tukholman metrojunista valtaosa kun on hankittu muutaman vuoden sisällä. Taas kerran on sitten hankittava suuri määrä uutta kalustoa lyhyessä ajassa...

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Kuinkahan kauan SL tai nykyään kai Connex meinaa käyttää vielä vanhoja junia? Nämä aikoinaan uudistetutkin sarjat taitavat täyttää jo ainakin 20-vuoden iän. Niitten tilalle olisi varmaan myös hankittava uusi junatyyppi pikavauhtia, elleivät tilaa lisää C20 junia. Miten nämä C20-junat muuten ovat toimineet? Muistelisin niissä olleen melkoisesti lastentauteja aluksi.

----------


## JE

Kokonaan uusi sarja käsittääkseni on tulossa, muttei aivan heti. Perinteisten ASEA-metrojen täyskorjauksesta on käsittääkseni luovuttu, mutta ajelevat niillä vielä jonkin aikaa. Kumma olisikin jos luopuisivat, uusin vanha sarja C15 on vasta 1980-luvun puolivälissä rakennettu.

C20-junien toimivuudesta en juuri tiedä, mitä se nyt on. Ilmeisesti ainakin tyydyttävä. "Grön linje" eli vanhin linjanippu hoidetaan käsittääkseni jo kokonaan uusilla vaunuilla.

----------


## Piirka

> Kuinkahan kauan SL tai nykyään kai Connex meinaa käyttää vielä vanhoja junia? Nämä aikoinaan uudistetutkin sarjat taitavat täyttää jo ainakin 20-vuoden iän. Niitten tilalle olisi varmaan myös hankittava uusi junatyyppi pikavauhtia, elleivät tilaa lisää C20 junia. Miten nämä C20-junat muuten ovat toimineet? Muistelisin niissä olleen melkoisesti lastentauteja aluksi.


C6:set on valmistettu vuosina 1970-74 ja C9:t 1976-77. Ikää näillä on vain 28-35 vuotta. Luulisi, että näillä ajetaan vielä ainakin viitisen vuotta, jonka jälkeen uusia korvaavia C20:n kaltaisia yksiköitä tarvittaisiin n. 35 kpl. C14/15:t on valmistettu 1985-89, joten niillä ajettaneen vielä 10-15 vuotta.  Näitä korvaamaan tarvitaan sitten aikanaan hieman päälle 50 "C20:stä".
Toukokuinen C14:n tulipalo aiheutti ajokiellon - onkohan se jo kumottu (?)

Lastentaudit lienevät nykytekniikkaan liittyvä kiusallinen ilmiö. Oslo on hankkimassa 33 uutta kolmivaunuista metrovaunuyksikköä. Jäämme jännityksellä odottamaan näiden lastentauteja  :Wink: 

Piirka

----------


## JE

Muutama kommentti Piirkan sinänsä kattavaan katsaukseen:

Tukholman metrojunista seuraavina poistoon menee paitsi loput sarjasta C6 (suuri osahan on jo poistettu), sarja C14 - varmuudella ennen C9-junia. Tämä johtuu siitä, että uusista koreista huolimatta C14-sarjassa on vanhemmista, jopa 1940-luvun yksiköistä kierrätettyjä moottoreita, sähkölaitteita ja pyöräkertoja, jotka alkavat olla jo melko ikäloppuja.

Oslolaisten puolesta toivoisin, että kerrankin saisivat toimivia metrojunia. Ilmeisesti tyyppi on jokseenkin sama kuin Wienin uusin malli, joten mahdollisia talviongelmia lukuunottamatta mitään todella noloa tuskin esiintyykään. Nyt jo puhutaan, että optiokin toteutettaisiin, jossa tapauksessa jäljelle jäisi vain muutama uudempi sarja nykyjunista. Todennäköisesti 1990-luvun T2000-junat tahdotaan kiikuttaa jo romuraudaksi, olivat tiettävästi melkoisia murheenkryynejä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos metroa ei olisi rakennettu, niin kulussa olisi iso määrä A32-pikaratikoita. Laskin, .... jos kussakin A32-junassa olisi kolmeyksikköä, niin tarkoittaisi se nykyisen parin minuutin metrovuorovälin lyheminen suunnilleen A32-juna/minuutti. Ja kun nykyinenkin metroliikenne puuroutuu herkästi ruuhkassa, niin voidaan kuvitella kuinka pikaratikkaliikenne puuroituisi vielä herkemmin.


Ei se ihan näin yksinkertaisesti mene. Metro on kaupunkirakenneratkaisu, jonka kanssa tehdään tehokasta maankäyttöä. Liikenneratkaisuna metro on liikenteen keskittämistä, mikä on joukkoliikenteen saavutettavuuden kannalta vain vahingoksi.

Jos ei tehdä metroa, ei tilalle tehdä identtistä ratikkaverkkoa, vaan metroa laajempi verkko. Laajempi verkko joustaa paremmin matkustajamäärän kasvaessa, joten ratikkaverkko välttää ruuhkautumisen metroa paremmin.

Sinänsä on iloinen asia, että joukkoliikenteellä on paljon käyttäjiä. Mutta jos joukkoliikenne ruuhkautuu, jossain on jotain pielessä.

Antero

----------


## JE

Sanoisinpa, että ilman Tukholman metroa käytössä olisivat samat esikaupunkiraitiotiet kuin 1950-luvun alussa, paitsi Sundbybergin suunta, jonka lakkautus johtui lainsäädännöstä (kuntaraja edellytti silloin valtiota liikennöijäksi). Uusia pikaraitiolinjoja olisi varmasti rakenneltu, mutta yhtä kaikki olen taipuvainen uskomaan, että ydinkeskustassa raideliikenne kulkisi tunnelissa, vaikka sitten raitiotienä, kuten asianlaita ennen virtakiskometroa olikin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Anteron kommenttiin voisi todeta lisäksi, että Tukholman tunnelbana on perustunut hyvin pitkiin lähiöketjuihin, joista pisimmät ovat Bromman ketju johon kuuluvat Vällingbyn kokonaisuuden eri lähiöt Hässelby Strandiin asti, Farstan ketju, Punaisen linjan Norsborgiin saakka ulottuva ketju jne. 

Näin pitkissä ketjuissa luonnollisestikin metrojunan kapasiteetti tuleekin jo käyttöön. Lisäksi Tukholman metrosta suuri osa on suunniteltu fiksusti kaupunkirakenteen kanssa samaan aikaan, jolloin ihmisillä on realistiset kävelymatkat asemille, jotka sijaitsevat miellyttävässä ympäristössä keskellä lähiötä.

Jos Tukholma perustuisi pikaratikkaan, ketjut olisivat kenties jonkin verran lyhyempiä.

Itse asiassa erittäin hyvä vertailukohta on Köln, joka kooltaan vastaa Tukholmaan. Siellä liikennöidään 2 x A32 vastaavilla vaunuilla laajaa, verkostomaista pikaraitiotielinjastoa. Linjaston rakenne ei perustu yhteen keskipisteeseen, toisin kuin Tukholman metro.

No, joka tapauksessa Tukholman tunnelbana on ainakin nk. Vihreän linjan osalta yksi maailman onnistuneimpia joukkoliikenteen ja kaupunkirakenteen yhteensovituksia (samaa en sano Punaisen linjan eteläpäästä tai Sinisestä linjasta). Tuohon tasoon ei Suomessa ole missään ylletty.

----------


## moxu

Sitkeä haku tuotti tuloksen, lopultakin löysin listan C20-vaunujen nimistä: http://www.m224.net/06.html

Tämä on sinällään niin kiva lisänyanssi, ettei tekisi pahaa Suomessakaan...

----------


## antaeus

> No, joka tapauksessa Tukholman tunnelbana on ainakin nk. Vihreän linjan osalta yksi maailman onnistuneimpia joukkoliikenteen ja kaupunkirakenteen yhteensovituksia (samaa en sano Punaisen linjan eteläpäästä tai Sinisestä linjasta). Tuohon tasoon ei Suomessa ole missään ylletty.


Tämä teema oli ajankohtainen vuosi sitten, mutta vastaanpa kuitenkin...

Sinä kehuit Gröna Linjenin rakentamista onnistuneena kun lähiöt luotiin.
Röda ja Blå Linjen rakennettiin aivan samalla periaattella: kaikki ne lähiöt, hyvänä esimerkkinä voi ottaa Vårby Gård ja Fittja: siellä ei ollut kuin peltoa ja metsää ennen kuin alettiin rakentaa metroa: monet alueista rakennettiin käsi kädessä metron kanssa ja suunniteluissa oli aina asuntojen rakentaminen mielessä. 
Niissä lähiöissä metro on tosiaan keskellä aluetta ja on varsin luonnollinen osa lähiön elämää.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Sinä kehuit Gröna Linjenin rakentamista onnistuneena kun lähiöt luotiin.
> Röda ja Blå Linjen rakennettiin aivan samalla periaattella: kaikki ne lähiöt, hyvänä esimerkkinä voi ottaa Vårby Gård ja Fittja: siellä ei ollut kuin peltoa ja metsää ennen kuin alettiin rakentaa metroa: monet alueista rakennettiin käsi kädessä metron kanssa ja suunniteluissa oli aina asuntojen rakentaminen mielessä. 
> Niissä lähiöissä metro on tosiaan keskellä aluetta ja on varsin luonnollinen osa lähiön elämää.


Minäkin olen kehunut Tb1:tä eli Grönaa. Syy on selvä: asemaväli sillä systeemillä on sen verran lyhyt, että itse metron vaikutuspiirin kaupunginosissa ei tarvita juurikaan syöttöliikennettä. Toisaalta keskinopeus metrolla lienee vähän alempi useiden pysähdysten ansiosta. Jotkut pitävät alentunutta keskinopeutta pienempänä pahana kuin vaihtojen runsasta määrää. Gröna menee esikaupunkialueilla yli 90 %:sesti ulkona päivänvalossa, joten ikkunasta voi katsella kauniita maisemia pimeän tunnelinseinän sijasta.

----------


## antaeus

> Minäkin olen kehunut Tb1:tä eli Grönaa. Syy on selvä: asemaväli sillä systeemillä on sen verran lyhyt, että itse metron vaikutuspiirin kaupunginosissa ei tarvita juurikaan syöttöliikennettä. Toisaalta keskinopeus metrolla lienee vähän alempi useiden pysähdysten ansiosta. Jotkut pitävät alentunutta keskinopeutta pienempänä pahana kuin vaihtojen runsasta määrää. Gröna menee esikaupunkialueilla yli 90 %:sesti ulkona päivänvalossa, joten ikkunasta voi katsella kauniita maisemia pimeän tunnelinseinän sijasta.


Ongelmana on kylläkin se että keskinopeus laskee niin kovasti asemien läheisyydestä.
Ja lisäksi avoradan heikkoutena on se että vaunut kylmenevät joka kerta kun ovet avataan. Tunneliasemat ovat yhtä lämpöisiä talvet kuin kesätkin.
Luulen että monet matkustajat arvostavat nopeutta enemmän kuin näköaloja.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ongelmana on kylläkin se että keskinopeus laskee niin kovasti asemien läheisyydestä.
> Ja lisäksi avoradan heikkoutena on se että vaunut kylmenevät joka kerta kun ovet avataan. Tunneliasemat ovat yhtä lämpöisiä talvet kuin kesätkin.
> Luulen että monet matkustajat arvostavat nopeutta enemmän kuin näköaloja.


Olet varmasti oikeassa. Kirjoitan Tunnelbanan-järjestelmän suhteen aika lailla turistin näkökulmasta. Vakituiset työmatkaajat ajattelevat varmasti enemmän esittämälläsi tavalla. Hyvin monet täällä esitetyt mielipiteet erilaisten asioiden arvottamisista ja vaikutuksista näyttävät monella perustuvan lomamatkoilla saatuihin mielikuviin ja ylipäänsä siihen, että "ruoho on aidan toiselle puolella aina vihreämpää" eli se mikä meiltä puuttuu (tai on muutoin tehty eri tavoin), on aina parempi ihan vain periaatteen vuoksi...  :Wink:

----------


## antaeus

> Olet varmasti oikeassa. Kirjoitan Tunnelbanan-järjestelmän suhteen aika lailla turistin näkökulmasta. Vakituiset työmatkaajat ajattelevat varmasti enemmän esittämälläsi tavalla. Hyvin monet täällä esitetyt mielipiteet erilaisten asioiden arvottamisista ja vaikutuksista näyttävät monella perustuvan lomamatkoilla saatuihin mielikuviin ja ylipäänsä siihen, että "ruoho on aidan toiselle puolella aina vihreämpää" eli se mikä meiltä puuttuu (tai on muutoin tehty eri tavoin), on aina parempi ihan vain periaatteen vuoksi...


Olenpa samaa mieltä: Berliinissä S-Bahn on mielenkiitoisampi kuin metro, sehän kulkee suurimman osan matkaa joko silloilla tai avo-maalla. Mutta nythän minä olinkin siellä ihan turistina... :Wink:

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Sinä kehuit Gröna Linjenin rakentamista onnistuneena kun lähiöt luotiin.Röda ja Blå Linjen rakennettiin aivan samalla periaattella: kaikki ne lähiöt, hyvänä esimerkkinä voi ottaa Vårby Gård ja Fittja: siellä ei ollut kuin peltoa ja metsää ennen kuin alettiin rakentaa metroa: monet alueista rakennettiin käsi kädessä metron kanssa ja suunniteluissa oli aina asuntojen rakentaminen mielessä.


Sinisellä ja punaisella linjalla kävelyetäisyydet ovat kuitenkin pidempiä ja asemien saavutettavuus on usein hankalampi kuin vihreällä linjalla.

Fittjassa aseman sijainti on varsin onnistunut, mutta Hallundassa ja Norsborgissa pääosa asutuksesta on toisella puolella leveää nelikaistaista kokoojatietä. 

Aikaisempiin puheenvuoroihini verrattuna on toki tarkennettava: myös sinisen ja punaisen linjan suunnittelussa oli tarkoituksena, että kaikki metroon tukeutuvien lähiöiden asutus sijaitsee kävelyetäisyydellä asemista, enintään 700 m päässä asemista. 

Tämä on täysin toinen periaate kuin Helsingin metron varressa.




> Luulen että monet matkustajat arvostavat nopeutta enemmän kuin näköaloja.


Vihreä linja on tietääkseni sekä suhteessa väestöpohjaan, linjapituuteen että muihinkin tekijöihin kaikkein kuormitetuin Tukholman joukkoliikennelinja. Sininen linja on metrolinjoista vähiten kuormitettu, vaikka sen keskinopeus on korkein.

Tähän vaikuttaa muutama tosiasia:
- Joukkoliikenteessä matkustajan matkanopeus ovelta ovelle on ratkaisevampaa kuin vaunun matkanopeus linjalla. Kun sovitus kaupunkirakenteeseen on hyvä, matkustajan matkanopeus ovelta ovelle on nopeampi vaikka vaunu olisi hitaampi. Tämä toteutuu paremmin vihreällä kuin sinisellä ja punaisella linjalla.
- Vihreän linjan matkustuskokemus on mukavampi kuin muiden linjojen, mm. johtuen hyvästä asema-arkkitehtuurista sekä hienoista näkymistä esikaupunkialueella. Tämä ei voi olla vaikuttamatta kulkumuotovalintaan, vaikka sen merkitystä voi olla vaikea mitata.
- Sosiaalinen turvallisuus ovat yhtä tärkeä tekijä kulkumuotovalinnassa kuin matkanopeus. Maanalaisia tai ankeita asemia pelätään ja valitaan siksi muu kulkumuoto kuin joukkoliikenne. Nimenomaan tästä on tehty useita hyviä tutkimuksia sekä Ruotsissa että Suomessa. Tukholmassa pelätään eninten nimenomaan nk. sinistä linjaa sekä punaisen linjan tiettyjä osuuksia.

----------


## antaeus

Asuin muutaman kuukauden Hässelby Strandissa, vihreän linjan läntimäisemmässä päässä ja enpä voi väittää että se matkustaminen oli niin hauskaa, varsinkaan syksyllä/talvella.
Ensinnäkin kylmää vaunuissa.
Toiseksi asevat ovat niin lähellä että tuntui että ei koskaan pääse perille. Monet asemat ovat lisäksi varsin hiljaisia (Ängbyplan, Abrahamsberg ja Åkeshov).
Kun muutin Syndbybergiin myöhemmin niin tuntui ihan eri asialta lähteä metrolla: asemaväli oli yli kilsan, muistaakseni.

On totta että sinisellä linjalla on enemmän järjestysongelmia, mutta kyllä niitä riittää ihan tuolle vihreälle linjallekin. Asuin Sundbybergissä muutaman vuoden ja en koskaan tarvinnut olla peloissani, en myöskään öisin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> - Sosiaalinen turvallisuus ovat yhtä tärkeä tekijä kulkumuotovalinnassa kuin matkanopeus. Maanalaisia tai ankeita asemia pelätään ja valitaan siksi muu kulkumuoto kuin joukkoliikenne. Nimenomaan tästä on tehty useita hyviä tutkimuksia sekä Ruotsissa että Suomessa. Tukholmassa pelätään eninten nimenomaan nk. sinistä linjaa sekä punaisen linjan tiettyjä osuuksia.





> On totta että sinisellä linjalla on enemmän järjestysongelmia, mutta kyllä niitä riittää ihan tuolle vihreälle linjallekin. Asuin Sundbybergissä muutaman vuoden ja en koskaan tarvinnut olla peloissani, en myöskään öisin.


Yllä olevat puheenvuorot kertovat miten näkemykset voivat erota siinä miten turvalliseksi koetaan maanalaisissa metroissa matkustaminen.

Länsimetrokeskustelussa nousi ainakin joissakin foorumeissa esiin tuo maanalaisen matkustamisen epämiellyttävyys ja pelko. Länsimetrohan suunnitellaan kokonaan maanalaiseksi Helsingin keskustan ja Matinkylän välille.
Maan alla matkustamista vieroksuttiin monissa länsimetron vastaisissa puheenvuoroissa. Asemia ja junia pidetään epämiellyttävinä, niinikään uutiset muualta maailmassa metrojen onnettomuksista sekä terrorismista maan alla herättivät kauhua, sekä toissakesäinen kirveellä riehuminen Helsingin metrossa. Häiriköt viihtyvät monien mielestä juuri maanalaisilla asemilla. Maanpäällinen matkustaminen luonnehdittiin siihen verrattuna paljon turvallisemmaksi ja jopa nautinnoksi.

Näihin väitteisiin esittäisin muutamia vastakysymyksiä:

Onko Helsingin nykyisessä itään menevässä metrossa havaittavissa eroa asemien viihtyvyyden osalta jos asema on maan alla vai päällä?Eivätkö monien suurten liikerakennusten jättimäiset maanalaiset pysäköintiluolat ole pelottavia ja vastenmielisiä niinikään? Tai Kampin maanalainen bussiterminaali? Jos ei niin miksi?Välttääkö maanalaisia metroratkaisuja vastustava systemaatisesti metron käyttöä käydessään ulkomaisissa suurkaupungeissa?Nauttiiko maanpäällisellä bussilla tai junalla matkustava maisemista myös silloin kun on ulkona pimeää, mikä on asian laita 3-4 kuukauden ajan talvella ja syksyllä siihen aikaan vuorokaudesta kun taittaa työmatkaansa?Milloin on viimeksi matkustanut bussilla jonka ikkunat ovat niin puhtaat että ulos näkee jotain?Onko maan päällä kulkevissa ilmastoimattomissa busseissa, junissa ja raitiovaunuissa myös keskikesällä ja sydäntalvella aina sopiva lämpötila?Entä onko aina epämiellytttävää odottaa metroa maanalaisella asemalla, kun ulkona sataa vettä kuin aisaa tai on lumimyrsky?Kulkevatko bussit aina liikennesääntöjen mukaan, turvallisesti? Ovatko bussionnettomuudet vain harvinaisen huonoa tuuria tai "jonkun muun syy"?Entä maanpäälliset junat ja raitiovaunut, ovatko tasoristeys- ja muut törmäysonnettomuudet raide- ja tieliikennekulkuneuvojen välillä täysin vieras ilmiö?Onko yhtään tullut ajatelleeksi että massatapahtumat, lentokoneet, lentokentät ja suuret tavaratalot ja kauppakeskukset (kuten Myyrmanni) ovat sekä järjestäytyneen että järjestäytymättömän terrorismin ykköskohde, eivät metrot? Metrottomissa maissa kuten Israelissa tai Afganistanssa jopa bussit ja henkilöautot kelpaavat terroristien kohteeksi.Onko tullut ajatelleeksi että metrojuna ja asema, jossa on toimiva vartiointi ja muita matkustajia paikalla, ei ole se pelkoa varsinaisesti aiheuttava asia myöhään illalla, vaan sen vähän nukkavierun lähiön, jossa aikoo jäädä pois, sokkeloiset kadut?Onko suomalaisten ns huono viinapää yhdistettynä metrolla matkustamisen helppouteen, (että umpihumalaisetkin osaavat kulkea sillä), se perinpohjainen syy järjestysongelmille ja niistä aiheutuville peloille? Mikä olisi oikea tapa ehkäistä niitä siinä tapauksesssa?
Nämä ovat tietysti hyvin yksilöllisiä asoita miten turvallisuutta kokee eri paikoissa ja tilanteissa. Itse maanalaisuuden pelko  on varmaan jollain tavalla sukua lentopelolle, mutta en usko että se kaikesta huolimatta on levinnyt niin laajalle. Kuvittelisin että mitä enemmän suomalaiset kulkevat metroilla niin kotimaassa kuin ulkomailla se hellittää.

Voisitko Mikko kertoa mitkä ne ovat ne tutkimukset jotka Suomessa on tehty maanalaisen matkustamisen peloista? Onko aineistoa netissä?

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tb3 palvelee oikeastaan vain Hjulstan / Akallan suunnan ja keskustan välisiä joukkoliikennematkoja. Sillä ei ole itse asiassa yhtään sellaista raskasta syöttöasemaa kuin kahdella muulla järjestelmällä, eli syöttöasemia, jotka palvelevat itse metroradan ja aivan muiden alueiden välisiä syöttölinjoja. En yhtään ihmettele, jos sinisen linjan kokonaismatkustajasuoritteet jäävät jälkeen sisarjärjestelmien lukemista.
Tukholmassa on aika vähän valinnan varaa kulkumuotojen välillä. Ydinkeskustaan on perinteisesti ollut vaikea päästä alueen laitamilta käyttämättä Tunnelbanaa tai eräiden suuntien osalta Pendeltågia. (Ruuhkamaksukokeilun aikana on toki käytössä bussilinjoja, joista aikanaan ei ollut tietoakaan). Oma auto on mielestäni vielä poissuljetumpi vaihtoehto kuin Helsingissä, vaikka kaikkialla autoilijoitakin aina on. Metrolähiöt eivät nähdäkseni ole automiesten suosituinta valtakuntaa, eivät etenkään sinisen linjan varren kaupunginosat. Maahanmuuttaja-aines käyttänee tunnelimetroa siinä kuin pinnalla kulkevaa junaakin sen kummemmin miettimättä, kuinka pelottavaa tai ahdistavaa jonkun metsäsuomaisen silmin katsottuna maan alla voisi olla. Tukholman metron uusimman pään osat ovat valtaosin kalliotunneliin louhittuja; Tb3:lla on Kymlingen - Kistan -linjauksella lyhyehkö etappi ulkona päivänvalossa, Hjulstan haaralla ei sitäkään. Tb2:lla Mörbyn haaralla on niin ikään hyvin lyhyt valoisa osuus Stocksundin sillan kohdalla, muilta osin mennään tunnelissa. Tukholman metron minkään järjestelmän linjaus ei ole kokonaan tunneleista vapaa: Tb1:nkin keskeisin pitkä osuus kantakaupunkialueella menee tehokkaasti päivänvalolta suojassa lukuunottamatta Gamlastanin ja Slussenin välistä hyvin lyhyttä pätkää (ja näkyyhän päivänpaistetta toki St. Eriksbron kohdallakin hetken). Todennäköisesti SL:n tunneliradan matkustajista hyvin iso osa käyttää matkan jossain vaiheessa tunneliasemaa ja matkustaa osan matkastaan tunneliosuudella.
Omana mieltymyksenäni totean, että matkustan mielelläni sekä tunnelissa että päivänvalossa. Esim. Helsingin Itämetron merimaisemat ovat erittäin mieluisa elämys jok'ikinen kerta, samoin tunnelmallinen tunneliosuus. Sama pätee muidenkin metrojen - kuten Tukholman Tunnelbanan - suhteen.

----------


## kemkim

> Oma auto on mielest&#228;ni viel&#228; poissuljetumpi vaihtoehto kuin Helsingiss&#228;, vaikka kaikkialla autoilijoitakin aina on. Metrol&#228;hi&#246;t eiv&#228;t n&#228;hd&#228;kseni ole automiesten suosituinta valtakuntaa, eiv&#228;t etenk&#228;&#228;n sinisen linjan varren kaupunginosat.


T&#228;m&#228;h&#228;n on jo hyv&#228; saavutus. Helsingiss&#228; autoilu on helppoa, ellei lasketa raitiovaunujen valtakuntaa mukaan. Parkkipaikkoja riitt&#228;&#228;, meni minne tahansa. Autoilu on liian helppoa. Keh&#228; I sis&#228;ll&#228; joukkoliikenne pelaa hyvin. Helsingin kaupungin alueella se on viel&#228; k&#228;ytt&#246;kelpoista, mutta autollakin on vahva asema. Espoossa ja Vantaalla autoilu on normi, joukkoliikenteen k&#228;ytt&#246; poikkeus. Poikkeuksen t&#228;h&#228;n s&#228;&#228;nt&#246;&#246;n muodostavat vain ty&#246;matkat radanvarsipaikkakunnilta Helsingin keskustaan, silloin junaa k&#228;ytet&#228;&#228;n ahkerasti. Viel&#228; kun niit&#228; ty&#246;paikkoja Helsingin keskustassa on. Sitten kun ei en&#228;&#228; ole vaan ne ovat siirtyneet moottoritien varteen, loppunee t&#228;m&#228;kin huvitus.

----------


## ultrix

Muistan lukeneeni joskus jostain hylätystä T-baanan asemasta, joka kuitenkin rakennettiin lähestulkoon valmiiksi, mutta jota ei ikinä otettu käyttöön, kun lähiötä ei rakennettukaan. Vähän kuin Kaisaniemen metroasema ennen vuotta 1995 tai Kampin 2. asema -- tai Munkkivuoren ostarin 'metroasema', mutta keskellä korpea. Muistaakseni asema oli jossain Sinisen linjan varrella.

Osaako joku kertoa asemasta enemmän?

----------


## kemkim

> Muistan lukeneeni joskus jostain hyl&#228;tyst&#228; T-baanan asemasta, joka kuitenkin rakennettiin l&#228;hestulkoon valmiiksi, mutta jota ei ikin&#228; otettu k&#228;ytt&#246;&#246;n, kun l&#228;hi&#246;t&#228; ei rakennettukaan. V&#228;h&#228;n kuin Kaisaniemen metroasema ennen vuotta 1995 tai Kampin 2. asema -- tai Munkkivuoren ostarin 'metroasema', mutta keskell&#228; korpea. Muistaakseni asema oli jossain Sinisen linjan varrella.
> 
> Osaako joku kertoa asemasta enemm&#228;n?


Osaa. Tarkoitus oli rakentaa 1970-luvulla ty&#246;v&#228;enluokan asuinalue metron varaan, mutta projekti hyl&#228;ttiin ja alue j&#228;tettiin luonnonpuistoksi. Mitenk&#228;s se Hervantatalon toinen kerros, jossa joku mainitsi olevan metrohallin tapaisen alueen? Mink&#228; n&#228;k&#246;ist&#228; Kaisaniemess&#228; oli ennen 1995? Miksi asemaa ei avattu ennen sit&#228;?

Tuossa linkkej&#228;:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kymlinge
http://www.kynerd.nu/Tunnelbanan/Kymlinge.html

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Pyynn&#246;st&#228; linkit maanalaisen matkustamisen peloista:




> Voisitko Mikko kertoa mitk&#228; ne ovat ne tutkimukset jotka Suomessa on tehty maanalaisen matkustamisen peloista? Onko aineistoa netiss&#228;?


Suomi: P&#228;&#228;kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteen sosiaalinen turvallisuus

Turvallisuuden merkitys p&#228;&#228;kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteess&#228; LVM 87/2005

Ruotsi: Tutkimus Tukholman joukkoliikenteen sosiaalisesta turvallisuudesta
Kollektivtrafik i storstad

----------


## antaeus

> Muistan lukeneeni joskus jostain hyl&#228;tyst&#228; T-baanan asemasta, joka kuitenkin rakennettiin l&#228;hestulkoon valmiiksi, mutta jota ei ikin&#228; otettu k&#228;ytt&#246;&#246;n, kun l&#228;hi&#246;t&#228; ei rakennettukaan. V&#228;h&#228;n kuin Kaisaniemen metroasema ennen vuotta 1995 tai Kampin 2. asema -- tai Munkkivuoren ostarin 'metroasema', mutta keskell&#228; korpea. Muistaakseni asema oli jossain Sinisen linjan varrella.
> 
> Osaako joku kertoa asemasta enemm&#228;n?


Se on Kymlingen asema, keskell&#228; mets&#228;&#228; Hallonbergen-aseman ja Kistan v&#228;lilla.
Sinne oli aluin tarkoitus muuttaa useampi valtion virasto 60-70 luvuilla mutta sitten alkoivatkin Hallituksen projekti jolloin viranomaisia siirteltiin 'maalle', joten se unohtui. Asema oli melkein valmis, peronki on jo tehty, asemarakennusta ei koskaan tehty valmiiksi.
Ja lis&#228;ksi Kymlingen ohi menee pieni puro josta l&#246;ydettiin joka harvinainen kala-sortti joten biologit l&#246;ysiv&#228;t saman tien syyn tehd&#228; alueesta luonnonsuojelualuetta.

Muutama vuosi sitten oli kyll&#228;kin suunniteilla isompaa urheiluhallia sinne, mutta se muistaakseni kaatui t&#228;ll&#228;kin kertaa sen kalan vuoksi.

Kaikki tukholmalaiset muistavat kyll&#228; tarinat SL:n Silverpilen-junaste, se oli yksi metrovaunumalli joka oli alumiininv&#228;rinen ulkopuolelta ja sanottiin ett&#228; ne ovat ne ainoat junat jotka pys&#228;htyv&#228;t Kymlingen melkein valmiilla asemalla, junastapoistuvat ovat harmaita kasvov&#228;rilt&#228;&#228;n ja kukaan ei tied&#228; minne ne asemalta p&#228;&#228;sev&#228;t...

Nojaa, Silverpilen oli ainoastaan Punaisella linjalla joten olisi ollut v&#228;h&#228;n vaikeaa l&#228;hte&#228; sinne Kymlingen asemalle liikenn&#246;im&#228;&#228;n... Mutta muuten tarina on ihan totta!

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Laitoin ensin väärän linkin ja sitten ei korjaus onnistunut. Tässä kumminkin se toinen linkki.

Ruotsi: Tutkimus Tukholman joukkoliikenteen sosiaalisesta turvallisuudesta

Upplevd trygghet vid resor med kollektiva Transportmedel. VTI Meddelande 919-2002

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kaikki tukholmalaiset muistavat kyll&#228; tarinat SL:n Silverpilen-junaste, se oli yksi metrovaunumalli joka oli alumiininv&#228;rinen ulkopuolelta ja sanottiin ett&#228; ne ovat ne ainoat junat jotka pys&#228;htyv&#228;t Kymlingen melkein valmiilla asemalla, junastapoistuvat ovat harmaita kasvov&#228;rilt&#228;&#228;n ja kukaan ei tied&#228; minne ne asemalta p&#228;&#228;sev&#228;t...
> Nojaa, Silverpilen oli ainoastaan Punaisella linjalla joten olisi ollut v&#228;h&#228;n vaikeaa l&#228;hte&#228; sinne Kymlingen asemalle liikenn&#246;im&#228;&#228;n... Mutta muuten tarina on ihan totta!


Kysymys on siis vaunusarjasta C5, joka oli koemalli. Niit&#228; oli parhaimmillaankin vain yksi junallinen eli 8 kpl. C5:t aikanaan kulkivat koko p&#246;tk&#246; p&#228;&#228;asiassa yhten&#228; junana, mutta my&#246;hemmin muistan n&#228;hneeni sellaisen metrojunan, jossa puolet oli hopeanv&#228;risi&#228; C5:i&#228;, ja loput sen ajan standardijunia C4 / C6. Niiden sijoitusvarikko oli tosiaan Nyboda, siis j&#228;rjestelm&#228; 2 ("punainen linja").
Kymlingen aseman aihiot ovat siis Akallan haaralla sill&#228; osuudella, jossa rata suvaitsee menn&#228; pienen matkaa p&#228;iv&#228;nvalossa. Kymlingen asemapaikka on melko lailla kallioleikkauksissa. Itse luokittelisin sen ulkoasemaksi, vaikka se on voimakkaasti kalliosein&#228;mien suojissa, osaksi hieman "malminkartanomaisesti". Aikanaan siit&#228; olisi tullut Tukholman "sadas metroasema". (Lainausmerkit siksi, ett&#228; todellisuudessa Sundbybergin kautta kulkeva linjaus on Tb3:n uusin osuus v&#228;liasemineen. Kymlingen paikka on toisella haaralla.) Ei tullut. Sataa asemaa ei saatu sinisen linjan my&#246;t&#228;, vaan t&#228;m&#228; lukema saatiin t&#228;yteen Skarpn&#228;ckin aseman valmistuessa vuonna 1994. Skarpn&#228;ck sijaitsee Bagarmossenin haaran p&#228;&#228;ss&#228; Tb1:ll&#228; etel&#228;ss&#228;, jossa Vihre&#228; linja on per&#228;ti 3-haarainen. Samalla Bagarmossenin entinen ulkoasema korvattiin uudella, syv&#228;lle maan sis&#228;lle louhitulla, asemalla. Vanhalta Bagarmossenin asemalta rata ei olisi taipunut nykyiselle linjaukselle.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Vielä netistä löytynyt kuva Kymlingen asemasta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Laitoin ensin väärän linkin ja sitten ei korjaus onnistunut. Tässä kumminkin se toinen linkki.
> 
> Ruotsi: Tutkimus Tukholman joukkoliikenteen sosiaalisesta turvallisuudesta
> 
> Upplevd trygghet vid resor med kollektiva Transportmedel. VTI Meddelande 919-2002


Kiitos linkeistä. Siinä ruotsalaisessa tutkimuksessa ei tosin ollut tutkittu lainkaan metroa, koska se oli tehty Norrköpingissä eikä Tukholmassa. Tutkimuksessa oli mukana oma auto sekä Norrköpingin joukkoliikennevälineet  raitiovaunu, lähijuna ja kahdentyyppisiä busseja (kaupunki- ja maaseutu). Kovin suurta eroa ei ollut joukkoliikennevälineiden välillä, turvattomimmiksi koettiin kaupunkibusseja. 

Suomalaisessa tutkimuksessa oli kaikki mukana pääkaupinkiseudun joukkoliikennevälineet mutta ei yksityisautoilu. Tutkimuksen mukaan metro koetaan turvattomimmaksi, lähijunan pitäessä kakkospaikkaa. 

Yhdistävänä turvattomuustekijänä kaikissa joukkoliikennevälineissä pidettiin juopuneiden käyttäytymistä, ja raskaassa raideliikenteessä heikkoutena oli nimenomaan valvonnan ja häiriöihin puuttumisen vähäisyys. Metroon suhtauduttiin yleisesti ottaen kriittisemmin syistä jotka ei oikein käynyt ilmi, mutta luulisin sen olevan tekemisissä maanalaisuuden kanssa, sekä että sillä kulkee paljon enemmän matkustajia kuin lähijunilla. 

Julkijuopottelu on siis se syy jonka vuoksi Suomessa koetaan joukkoliikennettä epämiellyttäväksi, ja se korostuu metrossa. Tämän perusteella luulisi löytyvän keinot jolla asia saadaan järjestykseen. Olen itse pannut merkille että alkoholin nauttimista julkisilla paikoilla salliva laki joka oli lyhyen aikaan voimassa 1990-luvun lopulla aiheutti kertaheitolla sellaista moraalin höltymistä ei vain liikennevälineissä vaan kaupungeissa ylipäänsä, että asian korjaaminen on ollut vaikeaa kun vahinko on päässyt tapahtumaan. Vielä 1980-luvulla kun kaikki julkijuopottelu oli kiellettyä ei olisi tullut kysymykseen että kukaan olisi metrossa tai junassa muulloin kuin ehkä vappuna avoimesti korkannut olut- tai siideripullon ja ryhtyä juomaan siitä. Koko ongelman ydin on siis suomalaisten huono viinapää, olematomat kollektiiviset käyttäytymismallit yhdistettynä valvonnan ja rankaisukeinojen tehottomuuteen. 

Ruotsalaisessa tutkimuksessa oli siis verrattu myös autoilua contra joukkoliikennettä ja onnettomuuksiin joutumisen pelkoa. Autoa käyttävät myöntävät että onnettomuuksiin joutuminen on paljon todennäköisempää autolla ajaessa, mutta että ei tarvitse pelätä joutuvansa väkivallan ja häiriköinnin kohteeksi, ja siksi pitävät autoilua miellyttävämopänä liikkumismuotona. Olkoot että tutkimus oli tehty Norrköpingissä jossa ruuhkat ovat varmaan pienemmmät kuin Tukholmassa. Merkillepantavaa oli myös se että häiriköinnin tai uhkailun kohteeksi joutuneet autoilijat tunsivat olonsa autoissa suhteessa paljon turvattomammaksi kuin joukkoliikenteessä uhkailun kohteeksi joutuneet joukkoliikenteessä. Autolla liikkuvista n 1.7% olivat siis joutuneet väkivallalla uhkailun kohteeksi (joukkoliikenteessä n 3%) . Onko tässä kysymys ns öykkäröinnistä tien päällä, tieraivosta, rattijuopot, tai välienselvittelystä kolaritilanteiden yhteydessä, kanssamatkustajien kanssa riitely tai ryöstö-, raiskaus- tms yritykset pysäköintihallien sokkeloissa ei käynyt ilmi, mutta ongelma lienee sen verran vakava että kannattaa panna merkille. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minkä näköistä Kaisaniemessä oli ennen 1995? Miksi asemaa ei avattu ennen sitä?


Kaisaniemen aseman (työnimenä oli Kluuvi) laiturihalli oli valmiina jo kun metro avattiiin liikenteelle 1982, mutta aseman rakentamista valmiiksi ei pidetty siihen aikaan tarpellisena, koska etäisyys Rautatientorille ja Hakaniemeen olivat aika lyhyet. Asema oli siis Kymlingen tai itä-Berliinin muurin alittavien U-Bahn -linjojen kaltainen aaveasema joka oli valaistu himmein tuikuin, ja junat hiljensivät vauhtia mutta eivät pysähtyneet. Kaisaniemen metroaseman rakentaminen sai vauhtia 1990-luvulla kun tavaratalo Pukeva tuli mukaan rahoittamaan hanketta. Idea oli että Pukevan kellarikerroksen myymälätiloista  tehdään suora kävely-yhteys metroon. Pukeva meni valitettavasti konkurssiin juuri metroaseman valmistuttua, mutta kiinteistö sai nopeasti uusia yrittäjiä muista liikeketjuista. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Kiitos linkeistä. Siinä ruotsalaisessa tutkimuksessa ei tosin ollut tutkittu lainkaan metroa, koska se oli tehty Norrköpingissä eikä Tukholmassa.


Tuli taaskin väärä linkki. Kun meni sekaisin, kopioin tekstinpätkän aikaisemmasta kirjoitusikkunasta ja tulisitten taas väärin.

Alla viimeinkin (toivottavasti) oikea eli se jossa on analysoitu Tukholma:

Kollektivtrafik i storstad  undviker människor att resa på grund av otrygghet?
VTI Meddelande 941-2003

http://www.vti.se/2026.epibrw

Toivottavasti tästä sitten selviää Tukholman tilannetta

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuli taaskin väärä linkki. Kun meni sekaisin, kopioin tekstinpätkän aikaisemmasta kirjoitusikkunasta ja tulisitten taas väärin.
> 
> Alla viimeinkin (toivottavasti) oikea eli se jossa on analysoitu Tukholma:


Tämäkin tutkimus vahvisti aikaisemman käsitykset, että miten kulkumuodon houkuttelevuuteen vaikuttavat enemmän millaisiin vuorovaikutustilanteisiin muiden kanssa voi joutua, kuin mahdollisuus joutua onnettomuuksiin. 

Ei tullut yllätyksenä että metroa arvosteltiin Tukholmassa epäviihtyisämmäksi, ja että linjojenkin välilläkin oli eroa, punaista pidettiin kaikkein pahimpana. Ehkä siksi että se on pisin ja eniten käytetty? Tutkimus oli tavallaan jatkoa Norrköpingin tutkimukselle ja yhteenvedossa oli huomioitu sen tuloset. Raitiovaunu sai Tukholmassa paremman arvosanan kuin Norrköpingissä, ehkä johtuen siitä että Tukholman ainoat raitiolinjat kulkevat melko keskiluokkaisten asuin- ja konttorialueiden läpi. 

Mainittakoon vielä sellainen kulttuuriero Suomen ja Ruotsin välillä että _"Oro för att utsätta sig för besvärande situaioner"_ tarkoittaa riikinruotsiksi sitä että ollaan huolissan että jokin vieras matkakumppani voi ruveta keskustelemaan tai mennä liian tuttavalliseksi, ei varsinaista uhkailua tai haukkumista jota meillä pidetään kynnyksenä häiriköinnille? Suomalaisia on aina pidetty tuppisuina ja arkoina, mutta tämän luettuani aloin tuntua jo pientä ylpeyttä, vai millä tavalla tätä pitäisi tulkita? 

t. Rainer

----------


## antaeus

> Sinisellä ja punaisella linjalla kävelyetäisyydet ovat kuitenkin pidempiä ja asemien saavutettavuus on usein hankalampi kuin vihreällä linjalla.


Ongelmiakin on Vihreän linjan kanssa: muutama vuosi sitten kokeiltiin ns Snabbtåg jotka ei pysähtyneet Åkeshovin, Abrahamsberg ja Stora mossenin asemilla kaupunkin lähdettäessä. Mutta muistaakseni siinä säästettiin 4 minuutia Hässelbyn-asemalta laskien. Joten säästö oli varsin niukka mutta se tuntui enemmältä kun sai ajaa asemien ohi siellä pysähtymättä.
Mutta toisaalta ne jotka asuivat siellä asemilla tykkäsivät että heitä syrjittiin... mutta se oli varmastikin sitä kuuluisaa ruotsalaista kateutta.  :Smile:

----------


## antaeus

> Kysymys on siis vaunusarjasta C5, joka oli koemalli.


Näistä Silverpilen'nistä voin kertoa että ainoastaan kaksi vaunua ovat selvinneet hengissä kun ne otettiin liikenteestä. Luin jostan että Hägglundin tehdas joka on Örnsköldsvikissä, vaunujen rakentaja on säilyttänyt yhden niiistä.
Se toinen on myyty Gevalia-kahvin tekijälle (lieneekö tänään Kraft Food) ja sitä käytetään mainoksissa.
Jotkut teistä ehkäpä muistavat varsin omanlaatuisen mainoksen Norrmalmstorgilla jossa Silverpilen oli kaivettu keskelle toria niin että ajajan hytti oli maanpäällä, loput junasta olivat kaivettu maahan. 
Se oli Gevalian mainos, 'När du vill ha oväntat besök'. 
Firma oli jopa luonut vähän savua että se tosiaankin näytti siltä että juna oli ajanut väärin ja noussut maan päälle keskellä Norrmalmstorgia.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Jotkut teistä ehkäpä muistavat varsin omanlaatuisen mainoksen Norrmalmstorgilla jossa Silverpilen oli kaivettu keskelle toria niin että ajajan hytti oli maanpäällä, loput junasta olivat kaivettu maahan.


Siinä on tullut mainokselle hintaa mutta varmasti ajanut asiansa hyvin. Sen verran erikoinen ja omaperäinen minun mielestä on.

----------


## Multsun poika

En tiedä tapahtuiko sinisen linjan matkustajamääräarvioinneissa joku virhe. Sinisen linjan asemat kun on mitoitettu 10 vaunuisille junille, kun taas vihreä ja punainen 8-vaunuisille. Käytännössä vihreää ja punaista ajetaan ruuhka-aikoina 8-vaunusilla, mutta sinistä vain 6-vaunuisilla.

Mielenkiintoinen poikkeus tähän on muuten punaisen linjan Mörby Centrumin puoleisen pään asemat. Ne on tehty myös 10-vaunuisille junille. Tällä varauduttiin ymmärtääkseni siihen, että linja olisi jossain vaiheessa johdettu Mörbystä Karoliinisen sairaalan kautta etelään.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> En tiedä tapahtuiko sinisen linjan matkustajamääräarvioinneissa joku virhe. Sinisen linjan asemat kun on mitoitettu 10 vaunuisille junille, kun taas vihreä ja punainen 8-vaunuisille. Käytännössä vihreää ja punaista ajetaan ruuhka-aikoina 8-vaunusilla, mutta sinistä vain 6-vaunuisilla.


C20-vaunujen aikana pituudet taidetaan katsoa vähän eri tavoin...  :Wink:  Ainakaan 8-vaunuista niistä ei ilman väkivaltaa saa aikaan...
Mutta on totta, että C1 - C15 -kaluston aikana pituudet menivät kuten Multsun poika edellä kertoo. Metron (tunneliradan) uusimmilla osuuksilla tosiaan varauduttiin suurempiin junapituuksiin kuin vanhemmilla osuuksilla. Ja toki näitä perinteikkäitä nk. Cx-vaunuja on edelleenkin rajoitetusti ajossa; itse taisin viimeksi mennä C6H:lla elokuun aivan lopulla tänä vuonna.

----------


## kemkim

Onko kukaan muu huomannut, että Tukholman Tunnelbanan uudet modernit vaunut tuntuvat nykivän kovasti jarrutuksissa ja pysähtelevän kesken matkaa kovilla jarrutuksilla? Entä viive ovien avautuessa? Eikö ole vaikeaa vaihtaa tunnelbanasta bussiin T-Centralissa, kun joutuu siniseltä linjalta kulkemaan pohjakerroksesta hyvin pitkän matkan maan tasalle lukuisten liukuportaiden läpi? Miksi Ruotsissa on sellainen ratkaisu esim. Rinkebyssä ja monilla muilla asemilla ,että ensin on laiturilta liukuportaille tavalliset portaat ja hissi ja vasta sitten välitasoltal iukuportaat?

----------


## vristo

> Onko kukaan muu huomannut, että Tukholman Tunnelbanan uudet modernit vaunut tuntuvat nykivän kovasti jarrutuksissa ja pysähtelevän kesken matkaa kovilla jarrutuksilla? Entä viive ovien avautuessa?


Noinhan Tukholman tunnebanan junat ovat aina käyttäytyneet. Hyvä, ettei ole tullut muutosta uusien junien myötä  :Wink: . 




> Eikö ole vaikeaa vaihtaa tunnelbanasta bussiin T-Centralissa, kun joutuu siniseltä linjalta kulkemaan pohjakerroksesta hyvin pitkän matkan maan tasalle lukuisten liukuportaiden läpi? Miksi Ruotsissa on sellainen ratkaisu esim. Rinkebyssä ja monilla muilla asemilla ,että ensin on laiturilta liukuportaille tavalliset portaat ja hissi ja vasta sitten välitasoltal iukuportaat?


Olisikohan niissa kenties ajateltu mahdollisia laajennuksia? Helsingin metron Hakaniemihan on myös tällainen. Siellä on toisen laituritason aihio seinan takana ja tämä välitaso johtaisi kumpaankin.

----------


## late-

> Entä viive ovien avautuessa?


Tätä oli selitetty SS:n foorumilla. Muistaakseni kuvio on sellainen, että uusia vaunuja tilattiin aluksi vain yhdelle linjalle. Tällöin luotiin vaunuihin turvajärjestelmä, joka estää ovien avaamisen väärältä puolelta ja aseman ulkopuolelta. Turvajärjestelmä on yhteydessä samaisen linjan uusittuun kulunvalvontaan.

Uusia junia tilattiinkin lopulta enemmän kuin alun perin suunniteltiin ja kaikissa on sama ominaisuus. Muilla linjoilla ei kuitenkaan ole tarvittavia ilmaisimia, joiden avulla junat tunnistavat automaattisesti laiturialueen ja laiturin puolen. Tästä syystä ovet pitää vapauttaa käsin. Se taas onnistuu vasta junan pysähdyttyä kokonaan ja vapauttamisessa on myös junan väyläjärjestelmään liittyvää viivettä. Viive ei automatiikan kanssa ole ongelma, koska tunnistin ohitetaan ennen junan pysähtymistä.

Jos en aivan väärin muista, taisi jopa olla niin, että ovien vapauttaminen käsin vaatii kuljettajan molemmat kädet ja juuri tästä syystä se onnistuu vasta junan pysähdyttyä. Kielitaitoisemmat voisivat ehkä etsiä ketjun SS:n foorumilta?

----------


## edsel

Koko läänin kattavasta vyöhykkeestä ollaan luopumassa.




> Enhetstaxan på SL slopas. Det innebär att det inte längre går att resa över hela länet för 20 kronor inom en timme.
> Dessutom höjs SL-kortet med 20 kronor från den 1 april, till 620 kronor.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Koko läänin kattavasta vyöhykkeestä ollaan luopumassa.


Ei tainnut olla kovinkaan kauan voimassa. Viime Tukholman käynnilläni oli vyöhykkeet voimassa ja yhden vyöhykkeen kertalippu maksoi 30 Kr = n 2,70 .

t. Rainer

----------


## ultrix

Kesällä oli Enhetstaxan jo käytössä, jos olisin kauemmin Stokiksessa ollut, olisi sitä tullut hyödynnettyä enemmänkin. 10 kr opiskelijoille kertalippu, 20 kr aikuisille. Ei paha. Taisi porvarihallituksen tekosia olla tuo yhtenäistaksan sluuppaaminen  :Wink:

----------


## antaeus

> Kesällä oli Enhetstaxan jo käytössä, jos olisin kauemmin Stokiksessa ollut, olisi sitä tullut hyödynnettyä enemmänkin. 10 kr opiskelijoille kertalippu, 20 kr aikuisille. Ei paha. Taisi porvarihallituksen tekosia olla tuo yhtenäistaksan sluuppaaminen


Porvaripoliitikot puhuivat jos ennen vaaleja että Enhetstaxa häviää jos ne pääsevät valtaan.
Matkustajan kannalta se on tietysti kurjaa: on aina kivempaa jos asiat ovat halvempia, mutta nyt siitä tuli niin halpaa että monit ostivat kertalippuja sarjalippujen sijaan koska säästö oli niin minimaalinen; 20 vrt 18 SEK ja lapsille 10 vrt 9 SEK.
Mutta toivottavasti ei palauteta vanhaa kuponkisysteemiä, silloinhan jopa kehitysmaat meille nauravat.
Ja se uusi älykortti-systeemi tullee vasta talvella 2008 tai jotain sellaista...

Paras olisi jos laskisi etukäteen ostettavien lippujen hintaa enemmän että ihmisillä olisi insitamentteja käyttää niitä esi kädessä kertalippujen tilalta.

----------


## ultrix

> Mutta toivottavasti ei palauteta vanhaa kuponkisysteemiä, silloinhan jopa kehitysmaat meille nauravat.
> Ja se uusi älykortti-systeemi tullee vasta talvella 2008 tai jotain sellaista...


Minusta tuo Tukholman lippusysteemi tuntuu jo nyt täysin antiikkiselta: kuski tai metroaseman lipunmyyjä leimaa lipun, mitä hittoa? Täällä Tampereella kun älykortit ovat olleet jo vuodesta 1995 käytössä ja kertaliputkin vuodesta 1994 koneen printtaamia kuitteja, tuntuu aivan käsittämättömältä, että kaupungissa, jossa joukkoliikenne on toteutettu muuten modernisti on lippujärjestelmä vielä aataminaikuinen. 

Helsingissäkin viimeiset pahvilippusysteemit (jos VR:n lähiliikennettä ei lasketa) poistuivat tämän vuoden tammikuussa, ennakolta ostetut ratikkakertaliput olivat viimeisiä Almexissa leimattavia lippuja.

----------


## antaeus

> Minusta tuo Tukholman lippusysteemi tuntuu jo nyt täysin antiikkiselta: kuski tai metroaseman lipunmyyjä leimaa lipun, mitä hittoa?


Enpä voi kuin olla samaa mieltä...  Kuukausi- ja kausikortit jotka toimivat magneettiremssalla ovat varsin moderneja (nåjaa, ensimmäiset sellaiset tulivat joskus -87-paikkeilla), mutta kertaliput ovat samoja vuodesta -73 lähtien (tai jotain sellaista), sama jako eri vyöhykkeisiin jotka vaativat aina uuden kupongin.
Mutta SL:n johdon mukaan EU vaati koko kampanjan kilpailuttamista kun summa oli niin suuri ja lopuksi joku australialainen firma sen voitti. Kumma että ei koko Euroopassa ollut yhtään ainoata firmaa joka olisi pystynyt luomaan vastaavaa systeemiä!
Muistan kun SL virkamiehet olivat jopa siellä Down Under ja tutustuivat systeemiin (olisikohan se ollut Sidneyssä...). 
Kyse ehkäpä on mitä sillä matkalla katseltiin?
Ja vieläkin nyt marraskuussa 2006 meillä ei ole uutta systeemiä.
Voisipa mainita että Gävle on jo hankkinut SMS-pohjaisen lippusysteemin kuten teillä Hesassa on. Ja se ei kestänyt 100 vuotta kuten Stokiksessa.
Siitäpä tuliki mieleen, voiko teillä ostaa Seutulipun kännykällä? Luin muistaakseni että ei voi kuin HKL:n omia piljettejä.

----------


## ultrix

> Siitäpä tuliki mieleen, voiko teillä ostaa Seutulipun kännykällä? Luin muistaakseni että ei voi kuin HKL:n omia piljettejä.


Ei voi vielä ostaa seutulippua, eikä HKL:n kännypiletti käy kuin HKL:n omassa tuotannossa, VR:n lähijunissa ja metron ja lähijunan liityntäbussiliikenteessä.

----------


## Compact

> Helsingissäkin viimeiset pahvilippusysteemit (jos VR:n lähiliikennettä ei lasketa) poistuivat tämän vuoden tammikuussa, ennakolta ostetut ratikkakertaliput olivat viimeisiä Almexissa leimattavia lippuja.


Tulee ihan väkisin mieleen, että VR:lläkö olisi vielä pahvilippuja käytössä! Sellaisethan ovat jääneet pois käytöstä jo edellisen sukupolven aikana  :Smile:

----------


## antaeus

> Ei voi vielä ostaa seutulippua, eikä HKL:n kännypiletti käy kuin HKL:n omassa tuotannossa, VR:n lähijunissa ja metron ja lähijunan liityntäbussiliikenteessä.


Toisin sanoen YTV ei ole kännykkälippujen takana?
http://www.google.se/url?sa=t&ct=res...nDXO0DqzBZirXA
Tässä on lenkki jolla löytää SL:n vuosikertomuksen vuodelta 2005, siellä on ainakin mainittu se uusi SL Access-systeemi jotka on RFID-järjestelmä.
Joten kyseistä reissaajaa voi seurata ihan kellonaikoja myöten, ehkäpä jotain mistä Farbror Polisen on iloinen? 
Keskustelua on jo ollut jonkinverran mutta kun se tulee käyttöön vuoden päästä ja porukat saavat selvää asiasta niin kyllä tänne varmaankin tulee oikein iloinen integriteetti-polemiikki siitä....
Ja ehkäpä SL päättää hankkia uuden järjestelmän mutta silloinhan se pitää kilpauttaa ja se kestänee ehkäpä viisi vuotta ennen kuin SE uusi järjestelmä on käytössä!  :Tongue:  

Göteborgissa on ollut jo käytössä vastaavanlainen aparatti ja siellä paikallinen VästTrafik on kuitenkin vakuuttanut että ihmisten henkilöllisyys ei ole samassa tietokannassa kuin matkustaminen,  mutta kuka sitä voi kontrolloida?
Ehkäpä voisi luulla että minä olen tavallista konspiraatiopelkoisempi mutta mielestäni tässä on asia joka on varsin perusteellinen: kenenkään ei pitäisi saada säilyttää minun matkatietojani, ainakaan niin kauan kun minua ei epäillä vakavasta rikoksesta.
Ja rekisteröinti pitää olla vapaaehtoista tällaisissa jokapäivän asioissa.
Monet ovat varmastikin lukeneet Orwelin 1984?

----------


## ultrix

> Tulee ihan väkisin mieleen, että VR:lläkö olisi vielä pahvilippuja käytössä! Sellaisethan ovat jääneet pois käytöstä jo edellisen sukupolven aikana


No enpä ole paperialan asiantuntija, jotta voisin tarkasti sanoa, mistä ne sarja- ja kuukausiliput koostuu (siis samaa ainetta kuin muutkin VR:n lipunmyynneistä ja JunaMaateista suolletut liput). Vissiin jotain kyllästettyä paperia? Pahvilipuiksi niitä silti kai sanotaan.

----------


## Compact

> Vissiin jotain kyllästettyä paperia? Pahvilipuiksi niitä silti kai sanotaan.


No ei todellakaan. Paperiliput ja pahviliput ovat aivan eri asia.
Pahvi ja paperi wikipediassa selostettuna.

----------


## antaeus

Tänään on kerrottu uuden lippusysteemin, SL Access, lanseerauksesta, joka tulee käyttöön vuoden päästä: erivärisiä muovikortteja jotka voidaan ladata joko rahalla tai ajalla kuten kuukausi, sesonki tai vaikkapa 3-päivän turistikortti.
Kaikki 'spärrit' rakennetaan uudestaan ja niiden laitetaan sininen kortinlukija joka lukee kortin kun se asetetaan lukijaa vastaan.
Niissä spärreissä jotka jo ovat uudelleenrakennettuja (täällä on ollut kokeilu tietyille valituille matkaajille, esimerkiksi Danderyds Sjukhus-asemalla) on magneettiliunlukija ollut tallella mutta kun koko uudistus on tehty niin niitten pitäisi silloin hävitä käyttämättöminä, luulisin.

Ja kuten kirjotin aiemmin niin matkan alku- ja loppupää rekisteröimään sen vuoksi että SL pystyy takaamaan että liikennevälineillä on oikeat resurssit, kuten hän sen muotoili.
Että ihmisten matkatapoja rekisteröidään ei hän edes maininnut huonoja asiana.

Miten Hesan matkakortit toimivat? Onko siellä sama periaate että matkan kesto ja suunta rekisteröidään? Kuka siihen tietoon saa tutustua?

----------


## ultrix

Helsingissä rekisteröidään kai vain linja, lipputyyppi ja kellonaika (ehkä myös nousupaikka, ainakin metrossa ja liityntäparkeissa?). Kausilipulla raideliikenteessä matkustaessa kortin vilauttaminen lukijaan on vapaaehtoista.

----------


## Antero Alku

Helsingin rekisteröinti on osittain turhaa juuri siksi, että lähes luotettavia nousutietoja saadaan vain bussiliikenteessä, jossa kausikorttikin on näytettävä lukijalle. Linjan kuormitusta ei tälläkään konstilla saada, kun poistuminen ei tule tietoon.

Minusta olisikin parempi tehdä itselle selväksi, käytetäänkö matkalippuja matkan maksamiseen vai liikennetutkimukseen. On tullut täällä keskusteluissa esille mm. se, miten Göteborgissa on 1/3 heitto eri viranomaisten käsityksessä joukkoliikenteen käytöstä, kun toinen mittaa "leimauksia" ja toinen laskee matkustajia.

Jonkinlainen liikenteestä vastuullisen unelma on sellainen etäluettava matkakortti, jota ei tarvitse ollenkaan näyttää, vaan se luetaan vaikka taskusta tai laukusta. Tällainen on ainoa, joka toimii varmasti myös matkustajalaskennassa. Lisäksi siitä voidaan tehdä sellainen, että se antaa matkustamistiedon, vaikka ei olisi voimassa. Pummitkin tulisivat lasketuksi, jos niillä vain sattuu olemaan edes joskus ostettu lippu mukana.

Mitenkö tuo viime mainittu voisi olla mahdollista? Siten, että kun tuo etäluettava matkalippu on sellainen luottokortin kokoinen pahvinpala joita käytin Portossa ja Lissabonissa myyntihinnalla 50 senttiä, niin eipä ole sitäkään kynnystä, että ensin pitää maksaa siitä, että voi maksaa matkustamisestaan.

Tällainen tosietäluku ei vaan taida vielä olla kaupallisella asteella. Mutta ei se varmaan kaukana ole. Kyse on vain jo nykyisten ratkaisujen herkistämisestä siten, että lukijalaitteen luoman kentän voimakkuus riittää välittämään kortilla olevalle sirulle energiaa sen verran, että siru saadaan käyntiin. Ei se paljon ole, sillä jo 1900-luvun alussa radioaaltojen kentänvoimakkuus riitti kidekoneessa radion kuunteluun kuulokkeilla ilman muuta energiaa. Toinen ratkaisu voi tulla kännykän kautta. Matkalipuksi käytetään yleistä maksusirua, joka on tulevaisuudessa jokaisen kännykän vakio-osa. Ja silloinhan on energiaa tyrkyllä "matkakortille" yllin kyllin.

Antero

----------


## ultrix

Joo, kännykkään voi sellaisen sirun hyvin upottaa. Jos ei halua kännykkään sirua, sen voisi sitten ihan perus "luottokortti"-mallisena ottaa. Tekniikka perustuisi Bluetoothiin tai muuhun vastaavaan langattomaan radiotekniikkaan (kuulin juuri jostain uudesta tekniikasta, joka veisi huomattavasti BT:tä vähemmän sähköä). 

Vaunuissa olisi arvolippumatkustajia varten nykyiseen tapaan laitteita, jolla halutun matkan voisi veloittaa. Tai sitten niin, että lippu rekisteröi nousut ja poistumiset ja velottaa sen perusteella, ja jos saldo menee miinukselle eikä vähään aikaan käy lataamassa korttia, lasku tulisi perässä.

Tietoturvahenkilöt kyllä älähtäisivät tällaisesta, mutta siitä pitäisi tehdä riittävän avoin, jotta ulkopuoliset voisivat varmistua siitä, ettei kenenkään henkilötietoja väärinkäytetä isovelimeiningillä. Eli matkakortin paikkatiedot sekä saldo- ja omistajatiedot olisivat täysin eri rekistereissä, joita ei voisi yhdistää. En ole asiantuntija, mutta en näe mitään syytä, etteikö tällainen järjestely toimisi-

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Nyt kun Farstan haara on taas auki, näkyy punaisella linjalla taas tuttu määrä vanhoja vaunuja. Vanhoista vaunuista on myös hiljattain puhuttu mediassa, sillä niitä pidetään vaarallisina ja niistä aiotaankin luopua kokonaan viiden vuoden sisällä.

Vanhojen vaunujen lisäksi ajossa on näkynyt usein myös komposiittimateriaaleilla koritettua C20F eli "Inkognito"-vaunua, joka lyhyen tarkastelun perusteella näyttäisi saaneen pienen erikoiskohtelun sisätilojen paikkaamisessa.

Pakko vielä laittaa pari yksityiskohtaa Gubbängenin asemalta. Penkkien kiiltävä (ainakin toistaiseksi) musta väri on hieman outo, mutta kyseessä lienee -40-50-lukujen taitteeseen liittyvää jäljentelyä. Ehkä vähän silmiinpistävämpi yksityiskohta on kellot, jotka ovat mielestäni kerrassaan loistavia sähköä säästävine LED-valoineen.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Tietääkö joku syytä siihen, miksi C6-, C9-, C14- ja C15-junia ei ajeta T1:llä enää olleenkaan? En ole nähnyt puolen vuoden aikana ainuttakaan vanhaa vaunutyyppiä vihreällä linjalla.

Luin hieman viestiketjun alkupäätä, ja jos jotain vielä kiinnostaa, niin nykyään aika monet kuskit kuuluttavat, että _"Ta plats, Se upp för dörrarna, dörrarna stängs"_. Toiset kuskit kuuluttavat vain _"Se upp för dörrarna... dom stängs"_. Lyhyin versio on kuitenkin _"Dörrarnaaaa... S!"_.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tietääkö joku syytä siihen, miksi C6-, C9-, C14- ja C15-junia ei ajeta T1:llä enää olleenkaan? En ole nähnyt puolen vuoden aikana ainuttakaan vanhaa vaunutyyppiä vihreällä linjalla.


Omalta osaltani en muista nähneeni enää muutamaan vuoteen nk. Cx-ryhmän kalustoa TUB1:llä. Ennen C20-sarjan tuloahan siellä olikin aika "hurja" kalusto alkaen sarjoista C2, C3 ja C4. Tosin C4:t sillä järjestelmällä olivat kokolailla lyhytaikainen juttu (C4-sarja oli alkujaan hankittu kokonaisuudessaan TUB2:lle). C2 - C4:ien lisäksi vihreällä linjalla oli raju määrä vaunuja sarjoista C12, C13 ja C14, joissa oli paljon tekniikkaa jo puretuista C1 - C3 -vaunuista. Itse asiassa C12-vaunut olivat käytännössä uudelleenkoritettuja C1 - C3 -vaunuja.

Jos vain olen oikein ymmärtänyt, Högdalenin ja Vällingbyn varikoilla ei enää ole muita vaunuja kuin C20. C6:ta löytyy sekä Nybodasta että Rissnestä, sarjoja C9, C14 ja C15 käsittääkseni vain Rissnestä. Sarjat C9 ja C15 ovat sitäpaitsi lukumääriensä puolesta sangen pieniä.

Aihepiiristä kiinnostuneille pieni kuvavinkki.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Jos vain olen oikein ymmärtänyt, Högdalenin ja Vällingbyn varikoilla ei enää ole muita vaunuja kuin C20.


Itse asiassa, kun pyöräilin Högdalenin varikon ohi noin puolitoista kuukautta takaperin, muistan nähneeni myös Cx-vaunun. Ei kuitenkaan kannata luottaa muistiini, ja kamera ei tuolloin ollut mukanani, muutenhan olisin varmaan ottanut kuvan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Itse asiassa, kun pyöräilin Högdalenin varikon ohi noin puolitoista kuukautta takaperin, muistan nähneeni myös Cx-vaunun. Ei kuitenkaan kannata luottaa muistiini, ja kamera ei tuolloin ollut mukanani, muutenhan olisin varmaan ottanut kuvan.


En pidä havaintoa mitenkään täysin mahdottomana. Ymmärtääkseni koko Tunnelbana-järjestelmän keskuskorjaamo on TUB1:n vaikutusalueella (Hammarby), joten yksittäisiä vaunuja mistä tahansa sarjasta voi vierailla vaikkapa Högdaleninkin varikolla.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> En pidä havaintoa mitenkään täysin mahdottomana. Ymmärtääkseni koko Tunnelbana-järjestelmän keskuskorjaamo on TUB1:n vaikutusalueella (Hammarby), joten yksittäisiä vaunuja mistä tahansa sarjasta voi vierailla vaikkapa Högdaleninkin varikolla.


Niin... Tämä Hammarbyhöjdenin/Blåsutin (Pienestä koostaan huolimatta se taitaa jonkin näköinen keskuskorjaamo) varikkohan on nyt ollut viime päivinä junia täynnä, ja nimenomaan lähinnä Cx-sarajalaisia, joten ainakin nyt voisi kuvitella muutaman vaunun viettävän aikaa myös Högdalenissa.

Farstan haaran remontin aikana en montaa kertaa kulkenut Hammarbyn varikon ohi, joten en tiedä, kuinka paljon junia oli silloin sisällä. Mutta silloin 1,5 kk sitten, kun havaitsin Cx-sarjalaisen Högdalenissa, oli oletettavasti aika paljon suurempi osa näistä vaunuista varikoilla, kun kerran linjoilla niitä oli vähemmän.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Niin... Tämä Hammarbyhöjdenin/Blåsutin (Pienestä koostaan huolimatta se taitaa jonkin näköinen keskuskorjaamo) varikkohan on nyt ollut...


Ko. varikon historia oli sellainen, että se oli Tunnelbananin ensimmäinen varikko (valm. 1947); siellä on ollut myös bussivarikkotoimintoja (ja ehkä myös ratikka-) hyvin kauan. Ensimmäinen "täysmetro-osuushan" oli Slussenista Hökarängeniin (v. 1950). Läntinen osuus valmistui parisen vuotta myöhemmin Hötorgetilta (nimi silloin Kungsgatan) Vällingbyhyn, jonne tuli länsiosan varikko. (T-Centralenin kautta kulkeva yhdysrata saatiin käyttöön vasta vuonna 1957.) Vuonna 1951 alulle saatu nykyinen Hagsätran haara ulottui Högdaleniin vuonna 1954. Högdalenin varikko valmistui vasta hieman myöhemmin, näin ollen se saatiin käyttöön talvella 1957 - 58. Tämän jälkeen Hammarbyn metrovarikkotoimintoja on voitu siirtää TUB1:n kahdelle muulle varikolle. Hammarbyn varikko toimikin vuosikymmeniä keskuskorjaamona. Se mikä sen täsmällinen rooli on tänä päivänä, on minulle osaksi pieni arvoitus. Se lienee selvää, että noin 270 kolmivaunuisen uuden junayksikön tultua täysimittaiseen käyttöön korvaamaan satoja täysin puhkikuluneita Cx-vaunuja tunnelijunien korjaustarve on vähentynyt jyrkästi tämän vuosituhannen alussa. Entisenlaista keskuskorjaamoa ei välttämättä enää tarvita, vielä kun jäljelläolevien Cx-vaunujenkin käyttö on pääosin ruuhkasarjoja, tosin TUB2:lla C6H:ita näkee kyllä liikenteessä jonkun verran ruuhkien ulkopuolellakin lauantaita myöten.

----------


## JE

Hammarby on käsittääkseni yhä edelleen keskuskorjaamo sekä Tunnelbanalle että myös raitioteille. Raitioteidenkin keskuskorjaamona se toimi käsittääkseni jo ennen keskustan raitioteiden lakkautusta, Hammarbyhynhän oli yhdysrata keskustan ratikkaverkolta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Raitioteidenkin keskuskorjaamona se toimi käsittääkseni jo ennen keskustan raitioteiden lakkautusta, Hammarbyhynhän oli yhdysrata keskustan ratikkaverkolta.


Toki. Kulkihan raitiolinjat 8 ja 19 aika läheltä ohi. Ja sieltähän ne vaunut taisivat tullakin. Kumma kyllä SL:n sivuilla olevissa vanhoissa kartoissa, kuten tässä vuodelta 1936 olevassa, ei ole merkintää varikosta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kumma kyllä SL:n sivuilla olevissa vanhoissa kartoissa, kuten tässä vuodelta 1936 olevassa, ei ole merkintää varikosta.


Itse asiassa siinä ei ole mitään kummaa. Varikko on perustettu Lars Mattias Rådvallin mukaan vuonna 1947, samalla kun Svenska Spårvägssällskapet kertoo varikon käyttöönottovuodeksi 1950.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Omalta osaltani en muista nähneeni enää muutamaan vuoteen nk. Cx-ryhmän kalustoa TUB1:llä. Ennen C20-sarjan tuloahan siellä olikin aika "hurja" kalusto alkaen sarjoista C2, C3 ja C4. Tosin C4:t sillä järjestelmällä olivat kokolailla lyhytaikainen juttu (C4-sarja oli alkujaan hankittu kokonaisuudessaan TUB2:lle). C2 - C4:ien lisäksi vihreällä linjalla oli raju määrä vaunuja sarjoista C12, C13 ja C14, joissa oli paljon tekniikkaa jo puretuista C1 - C3 -vaunuista. Itse asiassa C12-vaunut olivat käytännössä uudelleenkoritettuja C1 - C3 -vaunuja.
> 
> Jos vain olen oikein ymmärtänyt, Högdalenin ja Vällingbyn varikoilla ei enää ole muita vaunuja kuin C20. C6:ta löytyy sekä Nybodasta että Rissnestä, sarjoja C9, C14 ja C15 käsittääkseni vain Rissnestä. Sarjat C9 ja C15 ovat sitäpaitsi lukumääriensä puolesta sangen pieniä.
> 
> Aihepiiristä kiinnostuneille pieni kuvavinkki.


Jäljellä olevissa "Cx"-vaunuissa ei muutamaa poikkeusta(C13H) lukuunottamatta ole vihreän linjan turvalaitteita joten niillä ei siten voi ajaa koko järjestelmällä. C13H taas ei ole enää aktiivipalveluksessa vaikka vaunuja onkin olemassa jonkun verran.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Itse asiassa siinä ei ole mitään kummaa. Varikko on perustettu Lars Mattias Rådvallin mukaan vuonna 1947, samalla kun Svenska Spårvägssällskapet kertoo varikon käyttöönottovuodeksi 1950.


Eipäs olekaan mitään kummaa, juu... Linjan 8 varrella oli Enskedehallen Sockenvägenillä, alle kilometri metrohallista etelään. Enskedehallen purettiin 1956.

Raitiovaunuhalleja on sijainnut aika tasaisesti koko alueella. Liekö ainut olemassa oleva ratikkahalli nykyään Brommassa (linjat 12 ja 22)?

----------


## JE

Bromman lisäksi ratikkahalli on tietysti myös Lidingön AGAssa. Lidingöbanan on käsittääkseni äskettäin luokiteltu virallisesti raitiotieksi oltuaan aiemmin rautatie.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Bromman lisäksi ratikkahalli on tietysti myös Lidingön AGAssa. Lidingöbanan on käsittääkseni äskettäin luokiteltu virallisesti raitiotieksi oltuaan aiemmin rautatie.


*Kröhm*
Näkyy työpaikkani ikkunasta juuri tällä hetkellä!  :Very Happy:  Kylläpä sitä voikin olla uuno! Gårdhallen jäi meiltä molemmilta mainitsematta, mutta se ei vielä kuulukaan varsinaisen raitioliikenteen piiriin.

Lidingöbanan se vasta duoratikka onkin: Juna, jonka laiturikorkeus on kuin ratikkapysäkillä, ja ratikka, jota kutsutaan junaksi. Helsingin metroa kun ei kutsuta ratikaksi eikä pahemmin junaksikaan.

Googlettamisella löysin jutun, jossa mainitaan, että uusi Enskedehallen avattiin metrojunille vuonna 1950, mutta vuodesta 1947 hallia käyttivät raitiovaunut ja bussit. Eli halli on kuulunut reilut kaksi vuotta myös ratikkaliikenteen historiaan. Tai onhan tietenkin myös myöhemminkin, kun sinne on ajettu tänä vuonna A30- ja B30-vaunut purettavaksi.

----------


## JE

Nya Enskede eli Hammarbyn konepaja on koko valmistumisensa jälkeisen ajan ollut myös ratikkapuolen konepaja. Tämän vuoksi sinne oli raideyhteys keskustasta aina vuoteen 1967 saakka, siis vielä toistakymmentä vuotta eteläisten esikaupunkiratojen metromuutoksen jälkeen. Tuoreiden A/B30-romutusten ohella Hammarbyssä romutettiin myös lähestulkoon koko keskustaraitiotien kalusto 1960-luvulla.

Säilytysvarikkona Nya Enskede ei käsittääkseni ole raitiovaunuille ollut koskaan. Naapuri, vanhempi Enskeden varikko sen sijaan palveli etelän esikaupunkilinjoja vuoteen 1950 ja tämän jälkeen vielä kaupunkiraitioteitä vuoteen 1955.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Muistaako kukaan, missä Tvärbananin kalustoa huollettiin silloin, kun rata oli hyvin tuore ja reitti päättyi Liljeholmeniin? Sellaisenkin vaiheen muistan, kun Tvärbananin itäosalla liikennettä hoidettiin väliaikaisesti A30-/B30-kalustolla. Silloin tehtiin yöllisiä kalustosiirtoja Tunnelbananin radalla Gullmarsplanin ja Alvikin välillä. Tämä saattoi liittyä osaksi eräiden siltojen korjaustöihin.

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

> Muistaako kukaan, missä Tvärbananin kalustoa huollettiin silloin, kun rata oli hyvin tuore ja reitti päättyi Liljeholmeniin?


Ihan alkuaikoina ennen länsipään siltojen valmistumista Tvärbanan kalustoa varten oli käytössä väliaikainen "Marieviksdepån," joka sijaitsi heti Liljeholmenin itäpuolella, tavararatapihalla, jossa kai edelleenkin on yhteys valtion rataverkolta Tvärbanalle. Tuolla varikolla oli jonkinlainen kevytrakenteinen halli yhdelle vaunulle ja lisäksi ulkoraiteilla tilaa useammalle. Syksyllä 2000 (radan valmistuttua Alvikiin) halli, varikkoa ympäröinyt aita ja ajojohtimet purettiin.




> Sellaisenkin vaiheen muistan, kun Tvärbananin itäosalla liikennettä hoidettiin väliaikaisesti A30-/B30-kalustolla. Silloin tehtiin yöllisiä kalustosiirtoja Tunnelbananin radalla Gullmarsplanin ja Alvikin välillä. Tämä saattoi liittyä osaksi eräiden siltojen korjaustöihin.


Tosiaan, alkuvuodesta 2002 liikennettä hoidettiin Nockebybanan vaunuilla, kun molempien Stora Essingenille johtavien siltojen rakenteissa havaittiin halkeamia. Syy A30/B30-vaunujen käyttöön oli, etteivät A32-vaunut sopineet leveytensä takia kulkemaan Tunnelbanan kautta. :Very Happy: 
Tuolloin vaunut seisoivat  öisin Gullmarsplanin asemalla.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ihan alkuaikoina ennen länsipään siltojen valmistumista Tvärbanan kalustoa varten oli käytössä väliaikainen "Marieviksdepån," joka sijaitsi heti Liljeholmenin itäpuolella, tavararatapihalla, jossa kai edelleenkin on yhteys valtion rataverkolta Tvärbanalle.


Juu, näinhän se oli. Marievikin hallit olivat käytössä ainoastaan vuosina 1999 ja 2000. Yhteys on edelleen olemassa.

----------


## JE

> Sellaisenkin vaiheen muistan, kun Tvärbananin itäosalla liikennettä hoidettiin väliaikaisesti A30-/B30-kalustolla. Silloin tehtiin yöllisiä kalustosiirtoja Tunnelbananin radalla Gullmarsplanin ja Alvikin välillä. Tämä saattoi liittyä osaksi eräiden siltojen korjaustöihin.


Miten niin yöllisiä? Itse kävin juurikin maaliskuussa 2002 Tukholmassa, ja onnistuin metron vihreällä linjalla havaitsemaan huoltoveturista ja A30/B30-kalustosta koostuneen siirtojunan. Mainittu tapaus oli puolenpäivän aikoihin ja arkena, eli kalustoa siirrettiin puhtaasti tarpeen mukaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Miten niin yöllisiä?


Oletettavasti öisin tilaa radalla on enemmän. Ei kai se sitä pois sulje, etteikö siirtoja voitaisi tarpeen vaatiessa tehdä muunakin aikana. Ruuhka-aika kai se kaikista kriittisin on ratakapasiteetin suhteen.

----------


## JE

Toki. Tarkoitin lähinnä, että nähtävästi mitään estettä muun liikenteen seassa kulkemiselle ei ollut.

----------


## kuukanko

Ensi marraskuussa tunnelbanan liikennöinti siirtyy hongkongilaisen MTR:n hoidettavaksi. SL:n lehdistötiedote

----------


## vristo

> Ensi marraskuussa tunnelbanan liikennöinti siirtyy hongkongilaisen MTR:n hoidettavaksi. SL:n lehdistötiedote


No niin; jään seuraamaan erittäin suurella mielenkiinnolla  :Smile: .

----------


## hylje

Kuulostaa vähintäänkin mielenkiintoiselta aluevaltaukselta kiinalaiselle liikennöitsijälle. Milloin nähdään MTR-busseja YTV-alueella?

----------


## vristo

> Milloin nähdään MTR-busseja YTV-alueella?


MTR on nimenomaan raideliikenneyhtiö (Mass Transit Railway Corporation), sillä ei ole bussiliikennettä. Hongkongin bussiliikenteestä vastaavat KMB-yhtiö (Kowloon Motor Bus), Citybus-yhtiö sekä New World Firts Bus (kaksi jälkemmäistä kuuluvat samaan emoyhtiöön) sekä Lantau Bus.

----------


## JE

Joidenkin tietojen mukaan MTR ottaa vastuulleen siis vain ja nimenomaisesti metron. Pikaraitiolinjat samoin kuin Saltsjöbanan, jotka aiemmin myös ovat olleet Veolialla, kilpailutettaisiin erikseen.

----------


## vristo

En malta olla kommentoimatta vieläkin tuota MTR:n voittoa.

MTR Corporationin tiedote asiasta: http://www.mtr.com.hk/eng/corporate/...-09-009-E3.pdf

Ainakin hongkongilaiset ja monet muutkin pitävät sitä yhtenä maailman laadukkaimpina metroyhtiönä ja ylipäätään joukkoliikennemuotona tuossa suurkaupungissa se on aivan vertaansa vailla. Sillä on esimerkillisiä piirteitä muunmuassa lippujärjestelmän, asemien, niiden opasteiden, siisteyden sekä asiakaspalvelun suhteen. Kaikilla asemilla on miehitys ja mahdollisuus henkilökohtaiseen asiakaspalveluun. Se on voittoa tuottava yksityisomisteinen (nykyään) joukkoliikenneyhtiö, jolla on lisäksi lukuinen määrä omaisuutta muunmuassa kiinteistöjen (esim. suuria ostoskeskuksia) muodossa. Minulle tulee pelkästään positiivisia mielikuvia, kokemusteni perusteella, tuosta lyhenteestä MTR Corporation ja jos yhtiö aikoo panostaa Tukholman tunnelbanaan edes vähäänkään samallalailla, niin kovat ovat odotukseni. No, se jää nähtäväksi, toki.

MTR:n logon alla on myöskin busseja; syöttöbusseja jotka ajavat alueille, joihin ei pääse itse metrolla. Niissä on mainio tariffisysteemi: silloin kun matka jatkuu metrosta tällaiseen syöttöbussiin, ei tämä matka aiheuta lisäkustannuksia ja se on tavallaan raideliikenteen jatke. Hongkongissa on muuten voimassa monivyöhykkeinen tariffijärjestelmä, jossa hinta määräytyy matkan pituuden ja osittain linjatyypin perusteella. Esimerkiksi tunneleita tai tiettyjä pikaväyliä käyttävien bussien taksa on korkeampi kuin vaikkapa tiettyjen alueiden keskustassa kulkevien bussien maksu.

Tässä kuva tällaisesta MTR-bussista, jonka todellinen liikennöitsjiä on KMB eli Kowloon Motor Bus-yhtiö:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...Feeder_Bus.jpg

----------


## antti

Ei se vielä lopullinen päätös Tukholman metron siirtyminen aasialaisoperaattorille      http://www.veolia-transport.fi/tmpl/...ML&ListID=1293

----------


## antaeus

> Ei se vielä lopullinen päätös Tukholman metron siirtyminen aasialaisoperaattorille      http://www.veolia-transport.fi/tmpl/...ML&ListID=1293


Päätöksestä valittaminen on kuitenkin enemmän sääntö kuin poikkeus.

Jos Veolia ei pysty osoittamaan, että valinta oli tehty väärin, niin ei se siitä mihinkään muutu.
Mutta tottahan sen sattuu kun menettää noinkin tärkeän kaupan.

----------


## -Japé-

> Tomas Ekmanin väitöskirjan Spår i vägen - Teknikval, politik & spårvägstrafik i Stockholm 1920-2002 (2003) mukaan 1970 - luvulla oli tarkoitus lakkauttaa ja korvata tunnelbanalla ja syöttöliikenteellä kaikki Tukholman "irralliset" radat eli Roslagsbanan, Saltsjöbanan, Lidingöbanan ja Nockebybanan.
> 
> Lakkautusstrategian lähtökohtana oli tunnelbanan jatkaminen Nackaan, Täbyyn ja Lidingöön, jonne olisi järjestetty syöttöbussiliikenteen terminaalit. Muuten raideliikenne olisi korvattu syöttöbusseilla.
> 
> Saltsjöbanan säilyttämisestä päätettiin jo 1973.
> Nockebybanan säilyttämisestä ja parantamisesta päätetiin 1980.
> Roslagsbananin säilyttämisestä ja Täbyn metron jäädyttämisestä päätettiin 1983.
> Lidingöbanan säilyttämisestä päätettiin 1983.


Osaako joku kertoa tämän hetkisistä suunnitelmista/näkymistä Tukholman metroverkoston suhteen? Onko linjoihin tulossa laajennuksia, tms? Entä näiden yllämainittujen banojen?

Henk.koht. pidän erittäin paljon sekä Helsingin että Tukholman metroista. Mitään tilastoja tai tutkimuksia en ole lukenut, mutu tuntumalla mielestäni myös Saltsjöbanan ajaa edelleen asiansa. Sen sijaan Lidingöbanan muistuttaa lähinnä Lintsin kummitusjunaa ja eikä mielestäni vastaa mitään nykyajan joukkoliikenteen standardeja edes Lidingöläisille.

Kun jo tiedossa olevien Tukholman aluekehittämishankkeiden jälkeen haetaan seuraavia kasvukohteita, näkisin itse luonnollisina kehityssuuntina mm. nyt "vajaa" käytössä lähellä sijaitsevat Nackan ja Lidingön suunnat, johon uskoisin metron ja lisärakentamisen soveltuvan hyvin.

Syöttöliikennekonseptia ja sen asemaa metron haittapuolena en ole koskaan täysin ymmärtänyt. Harvoin myöskään bussi saati spåra menee ihmisten kotioven edestä, joten millä järjestetään syöttöliikenne niihin? Ehkä ironista sanoa näissä talven lumituiskuissa, mutta junan ja metron liikennöintinopeus on täysin lyömätön. Itselleni ainakin ratkaisee ovelta ovelle aika ja liikennevälineen vaihtokerrat. Kannatan monipuolista massiivirakentamista metroasemien välittömään läheisyyteen/päälle. Olen asunut vuosia metroaseman vieressä ja mielestäni se on aivan ehdotonta. Kaikki tarvittava on saavutettavissa nopeasti ja läheltä.

----------


## Multsun poika

Lidingöläiset pitävät "kummitusjunastaan" eivätkä halua tunnelbanaa saarelleen. Se edellyttäisi raskasta rakentamista linjan varrelle. Lidingön jatkoa suunniteltiin 1960-luvulla, mutta nykyisin sitä ei ole edes 50 v eteenpäin vaihtoehdoissa.

Nackankin linja on heikoilla. Se tulisi todella kalliiksi, eikä väestöpohja riitä. Karoliniisen sairaalan metrohaara voi tulla joskus, mutta todennäköisempää on, että metroa ei jatketa lainkaan seuraavan 20 vuoden aikana.

Tukholmassa raideliikenteen kehityspaukut laitetaan Pendeltåg-systemin kehittämiseen. Sille on rakenteilla huippukallis Citytunneli, joka avataan 2016. Sen avulla liikennettä voidaan tihentää ja näin purkaa kapasiteettiongelmia siellä, missä niitä mahdollisesti on.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Osaako joku kertoa tämän hetkisistä suunnitelmista/näkymistä Tukholman metroverkoston suhteen? Onko linjoihin tulossa laajennuksia, tms? Entä näiden yllämainittujen banojen?
> 
> Henk.koht. pidän erittäin paljon sekä Helsingin että Tukholman metroista. Mitään tilastoja tai tutkimuksia en ole lukenut, mutu tuntumalla mielestäni myös Saltsjöbanan ajaa edelleen asiansa. Sen sijaan Lidingöbanan muistuttaa lähinnä Lintsin kummitusjunaa ja eikä mielestäni vastaa mitään nykyajan joukkoliikenteen standardeja edes Lidingöläisille.


Tunnelbanan jatkoja ei ole pahemmin tiedossa tällä hetkellä. Suurennuslasin alla ovat olleet vihreän linjan haara Karolinskaan, punaisen jatko Lidingön keskustaan, asuntorakentaminen Kymlingen "aaveaseman" ympärille ja aseman avaaminen sekä sinisen linjan jatkaminen Nackaan ja jopa Värmdöhön.

Tuossa ne kaikki taisi olla. Pisimmällä mietinnässä taitaa olla tuo Karolinskan haara, mutta viime vuonna tuli vähän sellaista viestiä, että raitiovaunu Odenplanilta Solnaan olisi todennäköisempi.

Lidingöbanan on saamassa suuren muutostyön nykyaikaiseksi raitiolinjaksi. Mutta tuo kummitusjuna on jo tällä hetkellä toimiva järjestelmä, ainoana miinuksella Lidingön keskustan kierto ja vaihto keskustaan. Molemmat näistä seikoista saattaa poistua lähivuosina. Lidingöbanan on osoittanut ylivertaisuutensa olemalla alueen ainut toimiva raidejärjestelmä lumikaaoksen aikana. Tunnelbanaliikenne on ollut joka suunnassa seis tunneleiden ulkopuolella. Lidingön kaupunki pitää epätodennäköisenä tarvetta asemalle, mutta jo pelkästään yhden asemavälin (Ropsten-Lidingö) hintalappu  on liikaa jopa Tukholman kaupungille ja SL:lle. Ei siis lähivuosikymmenten aikana. 

Saltsjöbananin suunnitelmat moderniin ratikkaverkkoon sulauttamisesta on pitkällä ja tänä keväänä tehtäneen päätös järjestelmän muuttamiseksi ratikkalinjaksi ja yhdistämiseksi Tvärbananin kanssa. Samalla rakennetaan koko matkalle toiset raiteet ja uusi silta Hammarbyn kanaalin ylitykseen.

Kymlingen aaveaseman tulevaisuus on nyt vaalikeskusteluissa mukana. Alueelle halutaan suunnitelmat suurelle asuinalueelle. Kannatan itse ehdottomasti. Miksi pitemmälle enää pitäisi rakentaa, kun hyvässä paikassa sijaitsema asema on valmiina otettavaksi käyttöön?

Tuo sinisen linjan jatko Nackaan on monille Nackan ja etenkin Värmdön suunnan poliitikoille suuri intohimonkohde. Hanke olisi massiivinen ja hinta sen mukainen. Taitaa polkea paikoillaan koko homma tällä hetkellä, kun mitään vaihtoehtoja ei heitellä ilmoille. Sikäli, kun Värmdön kasvaessa myös autoliikenne Värmdöledenillä kasvaa jonoiksi, varmaan tulisi miettiä raitiotien haaraa myös sinne suuntaan.

Eli kuten muuallakin maailmassa, ratikkaliikenne nostaa täällä päätään ja Tvärbanan on rohkaissut päätöksentekijät jatkamaan sitä kehityssuuntaa. Ratikan suosio näkyy niin politiikassa, joukkoliikenteen käyttäjissä että SL:ssä.

----------


## hylje

Suokaa anteeksi väärästä metrojärjestelmästä puhuminen.




> Syöttöliikennekonseptia ja sen asemaa metron haittapuolena en ole koskaan täysin ymmärtänyt. Harvoin myöskään bussi saati spåra menee ihmisten kotioven edestä, joten millä järjestetään syöttöliikenne niihin? Ehkä ironista sanoa näissä talven lumituiskuissa, mutta junan ja metron liikennöintinopeus on täysin lyömätön. Itselleni ainakin ratkaisee ovelta ovelle aika ja liikennevälineen vaihtokerrat. Kannatan monipuolista massiivirakentamista metroasemien välittömään läheisyyteen/päälle. Olen asunut vuosia metroaseman vieressä ja mielestäni se on aivan ehdotonta. Kaikki tarvittava on saavutettavissa nopeasti ja läheltä.


Rakennuskanta tasolle "kaikki tarvittava lähellä" on täysin saavutettavissa jo raitiovaunulla. Esimerkkinä toiminee Töölö, jonka sisäinen liikennepalvelu perustuu ratikkaan ja jonkin verran busseihin. Ratikat eivät ole Helsingissä nopeita, mutta ei niiden tarvitsekkaan: matkat ovat niiden palvelun ansiosta myös lyhyitä, pääasiassa kaupungin sisäisiä matkoja.

Metro on aivan lyömätön istumapaikkojen tarjoamisessa. Pikaratikan, jonka linjanopeus on saatavilla samalle tasolle metron kanssa kapasiteetti jää kolmannekseen -- lystin hinta on neljännes! Näin on arvioitu Östersundomin suunnalla. Yhden metrolinjan hinnalla saa neljä pikaratikkaa, joilla on yhteensä 4/3 metron kapasiteetista!

Metrosysteemin nopeus on aika kaksiteräinen miekka. Kyllähän se linjan keskinopeus nousee sinne 40km/h, mutta harvat kulkevat metrolaiturilta metrolaiturille. Jalankulku on hyvin hidasta puuhaa, joten "hitaat", tiheästi pysähtyvät bussit ja ratikat antavat metrolle kyytiä meidän mittakaavassa varsin pitkilläkin matkoilla, kuten koko kantakaupungin sisällä. Tämä siis nykytilassa melkein naurettavan hitailla ratikoilla.

Liitynnässä, jossa yritetään yhdistää harvoin pysähtyvä metro ja tiheästi pysähtyvät bussit ja ratikat, yritetään yhdistää molempien edut: ikävä kyllä liityntäänkin kuuluvat nykyjärjestelyin pitkät kävelymatkat asemien sisällä ja välillä ja vaunujen odottelu. Kai tiesit, että nykymetro on suurin piirtein yhtä nopea kuin sitä yöllä korvaavat bussit, joilla on enemmän pysäkkejä mutteivät kärsi muusta liikenteeestä?

Metrosta saisi paljon enemmän irti, jos sen huippunopeutta nostettaisiin aina 160km/h asti ja suurin osa sen kantakaupungin ulkopuolisista välipysähdyksistä lakkautettaisiin. Välipysähdyksien ympäristöä voi palvella paremmin katuja lainaavalla pikaratikalla, joka on lyhyempien kävelymatkojen ja oikeasti nopeampaan pikametroon vaihtamisen ansiosta tarjoaa parempaa palvelua ja nopeampaa kulkua.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kymlingen aaveaseman tulevaisuus...


Unohdin mainita, että tietenkään pelkkä asuntorakentaminen ei välttämättä avaa Kymlingen asemaa, sillä alueellehan on tulossa myös - mikäpäs muukaan kuin - raitiolinja, jolloin mahdollinen asuntorakentaminen keskittyisi hieman asemasta lounaaseen, jo olemassa olevan asuinalueen yhteyteen. Kymlingen aseman lähettyville on myös suunnitteilla lämpövoimala, jolloin asuinalueen rakentaminen ei enää kävisi päinsä. Ja heti eteläpuolella on luonnonsuojelualue.

Eli todella heikolta näyttävät nyt tunnelbanan uudet suunnitelmat.

----------


## jodo

Mistäpäin mahtaa löytää vanhoja  Cx-junia, ilmeisesti niitä kulkee vain arkisin, mutta kulkeeko koko päivän, vai vain ruuhkassa? ja millä linjalla/linjoilla?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mistäpäin mahtaa löytää vanhoja  Cx-junia, ilmeisesti niitä kulkee vain arkisin, mutta kulkeeko koko päivän, vai vain ruuhkassa? ja millä linjalla/linjoilla?


Normaalisti Cx-junia näkyy melko paljonkin sinisellä ja etenkin punaisella linjalla ruuhka-aikoina. Joinain arkina näkyy vähän enemmän, joskus tuntuu, ettei vastaan tahdo tulla ainuttakaan.

Vanhoja junia saattaa yhä näkyä viikonloppuisinkin, jos esimerkiksi  C20-junien huoltotarve on suuri. Tällaista sattui monena viikonloppuna,  kun muutama kuukausi sitten piti ottaa junia kiireesti sisään teleistä  löytyneiden halkeamien vuoksi.

Cx-junien käyttöikää suunniteltiin puolitoista vuotta sitten pidennettävän hieman muuttamalla interiööri seisomapaikkavoittoisemmaksi asentamalla vain 32 penkkiä, selät seiniä vasten. Tällaisia koevaunuja suunniteltiin kahdenlaisia ja kyseltiin käyttäjiltä mielipidettä. Liikenteessä niitä ei taidettu koskaan nähdä kuin yksi kappale muutaman päivän ajan. Tarkoitus oli nostaa kapasiteettia punaisella linjalla, jolla vuoroväli on nyt tiheimmillään, mutta matkustajat eivät meinaa mahtua ruuhka-aikoina sisään. Myös viivästymisiä on, kun Cx-junien kiihtyvyys ei riitä minimivuorovälille. Kulunvalvonnan tulisi olla uusittu vuonna 2013, jolloin myös uusien junien oletetaan olevan liikenteessä. Saa nähdä, miten vaunukaupat ja -toimitukset sujuvat, ja että joudutaanko esimerkiksi vaunuvaihtoa punaisen ja sinisen linjan välillä tekemään. Sininen linjahan on suorastaan autio verrattuna punaiseen tai vihreään, joten siellä ei kiirettä uudelle kalustolle ole.

----------


## JSL

Vesa: Vieläkö on C8 ja C9-vaunuja varalla, vai onko ne kaikki paalattu? 
http://hyokytumppi.galleria.fi/kuvat...130310_001.jpg oli meinaan tossa kuvassa kiistelyä 2 juniorin, minun ja erään paikkakuntalaisen kanssa mikä vaunu on kyseessä. C14 se ei ainakaan ole, mutta mikä sitten? Olen tutkinut useita ruotsalaisia lähteitä, mutta en ole varmaa vastausta saanut.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Vesa: Vieläkö on C8 ja C9-vaunuja varalla, vai onko ne kaikki paalattu?


Tuosta voi melkein tihrustaa numeron 27?1, jolloin se olisi C6.

Varalla täällä kyllä saattaa olla melkein mitä tahansa, joka kykenee liikkumaan. Sen verran sekalaista vaunutyyppiä näkyy liikutettavan edestakaisin Nybodan varikolla. Joskus roikkaan sitten sattuu mukaan jotain, mitä ei osaa odottaa.

----------


## JE

Matkustajaliikenteessä käytetään Cx-vaunuista sarjoja C6, C14 ja C15. Jäljellä on muitakin sarjoja, ainakin sarjaa C13.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Nyt viime viestistä saakka punaisella linjalla hieman aktiivisemmin havainnoineena voin todeta, että eipä taida olla Cx-vaunuista liikenteessä enää muita kuin C6-sarjaa. Tuo sarjahan on täyssaneerattu muistaakseni 1998-1999.

----------


## JE

Totta punaisen linjan osalta. C14- ja C15-vaunut ovat ruuhka- ja varakalustoa sinisellä linjalla (Hjulsta/Akalla). En tiedä, käytetäänkö niitä oikeasti siellä enää juuri ollenkaan.

----------


## jodo

Itse menin C14:lla 23.4. Akallaan...

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Itse menin C14:lla 23.4. Akallaan...


Hyvä, että tuli havainto. Nyt täytyy vain keksiä joku tekosyy ruveta hengailemaan sinisellä linjalla havaintoja tehden.

----------


## JSL

Tukholmalainen kaveri oli nähny perjantaina, 6.8. jossain Råckstan ja Vällingbyyn välisellä junatallilla 3 C14:sta. Mitähän ne siellä on tehny, kun ei vihreellä linjalla ole vuosin matkustajia ajettu Cx:illä?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tukholmalainen kaveri oli nähny perjantaina, 6.8. jossain Råckstan ja Vällingbyyn välisellä junatallilla 3 C14:sta. Mitähän ne siellä on tehny, kun ei vihreellä linjalla ole vuosin matkustajia ajettu Cx:illä?


Vihreän linjan varrella näitä vaunuja ilmeisesti huolletaan tai puretaan silloin tällöin. Lisäksi muutama Cx-vaunu on työvaunujen vetureina ja työntekijöiden sosiaalitiloina, joten niitä ajetaan siellä, missä tarvetta kulloinkin on. Itse olen nähnyt sekä Hammarbyn että Högdalenin varikoilla Cx-vaunuja.

----------


## JSL

Maanantaina kävin Tukholmassa, T-Centraalissa näin linajlla 14 menonssa Liljeholmeniin päin erivärisen C6H vaunun tai mikä se nyt on. Siinä oli ikkunalinjan pohjasta ylöspäin maalattu kyljet valkoisella. Numero taisi olla 2738. Käveri näki samanlaisen eilen myös ja sano että niitä on 1 tai 2 ja niissä on penkit sivuttain, niinkuin jossain vanhemmassa sarjassa aikoinaan.

----------


## Piirka

> T-Centraalissa näin linajlla 14 menonssa Liljeholmeniin päin erivärisen C6H vaunun tai mikä se nyt on. Siinä oli ikkunalinjan pohjasta ylöspäin maalattu kyljet valkoisella. Numero taisi olla 2738. Käveri näki samanlaisen eilen myös ja sano että niitä on 1 tai 2 ja niissä on penkit sivuttain, niinkuin jossain vanhemmassa sarjassa aikoinaan.


Näitä "karjavaunuja" on punaisella linjalla ollut liikenteessä neljä ja ne sijoitettiin junan päihin. Tammi-helmikuussa 2009 suoritettiin kokeilu, jossa testattin sekä matkustajakapasiteetin kasvattamista, että tulevan vaunuhankinnan sisustusvaihtoehtoja. Vaunuissa on vähemmän istumapaikkoja ja enemmän tilaa lastenvaunuille/pyörätuoleille tai ihan vaikkapa seisten matkaaville. Siksi otintankoja on lisätty. Kalustopulan takia näitä nyt sitten näkee liikenteessä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tammi-helmikuussa 2009 suoritettiin kokeilu, jossa  testattin sekä matkustajakapasiteetin kasvattamista, että tulevan  vaunuhankinnan sisustusvaihtoehtoja.


Harmillisen vähän noita kokeiluvaunuja ajeltiin tuolloin. Onnistuin vain yhden kerran hyppäämään kyytiin, vaikka käytin tuolloin punaista linjaa joka arkipäivä. Muutaman kerran ohi on sujahtanut, myös kokeiluajan jälkeen. Vaunuja on kahdenlaisella eri istuinjärjestyksellä ja tuo Piirkan mainitsema neljä kappaletta. Linkki vanhaan SvD:n uutiseen aiheesta.

Ja liitteenä kuva ylemmän tyypin vaunun interiööristä matkustajineen.

----------


## 339-DF

Tukholmassa kaavaillaan sinisen metrolinjan jatkamista idässä Nackaan. Hanketta on selvitetty ja toteutus on ajoitettu 2020-luvulle. Svenska Dagbladet kertoo kuitenkin tänään, että rata olisi SL:n arvion mukaan käytössä vasta 2030.

Asiaan liittyy myös Katarinabergetin alle Slusseniin suunniteltu valtava maanalainen bussiasema. Tällä hetkellä Nacka ja Värmdö ovat raideliikenteen ulkopuolella ja joukkoliikenne hoidetaan busseilla Slussenille. Koska kaupunki kasvaa, mutta bussiliikennettä Slussenille ei voi kasvattaa, haluaa SL louhia maan alle päätepysäkin, joka mahdollistaisi bussiliikenteen kasvun 45%:lla.

SvD:n jutun ydin on siinä, että bussiaseman ja metron pitäisi olla toistensa vaihtoehtoja. Nyt bussiasema tehtäisiin vain lyhytaikaiseen käyttöön, jos metron tullessa suora bussiliikenne loppuu. Tilapäistä kalliobussiasemaa sekä kannatetaan että pidetään rahantuhlauksena.

----------


## SD202

> Tukholmassa kaavaillaan sinisen metrolinjan jatkamista idässä Nackaan. Hanketta on selvitetty ja toteutus on ajoitettu 2020-luvulle. Svenska Dagbladet kertoo kuitenkin tänään, että rata olisi SL:n arvion mukaan käytössä vasta 2030.


Hiljaa hyvä tulee. Tämä jatko taisi olla jo suunnitelmissa ainakin "Stockholms Tunnelbanor 1975"-kirjan sivuilla.  :Very Happy: 
http://www.jvmv.se/bandelsregister/B...a/t_bana75.htm

----------


## 339-DF

> Hiljaa hyvä tulee. Tämä jatko taisi olla jo suunnitelmissa ainakin "Stockholms Tunnelbanor 1975"-kirjan sivuilla. 
> http://www.jvmv.se/bandelsregister/B...a/t_bana75.htm


Sehän on sitten ihan kuin Helsingin käytännössä kaikki ratikkalaajennukset satamia lukuunottamatta: Kamppi, Topelius, Munkkivuori, E-Haaga, Ilmala. Kaikkia niitä on enemmän tai vähemmän vakavissaan suunniteltu jo 70-luvulla. Hiljaa hyvää tulee lahden tälläkin puolella.  :Smile:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tällä hetkellä Nacka ja Värmdö ovat raideliikenteen ulkopuolella ja joukkoliikenne hoidetaan busseilla Slussenille.


Kyllä kai Saltsjöbanan vielä sentään kulkee kiskoilla?

Tuo sinisen linjan suuruudenhulluutus on tosiaan vähän sellainen asia, jota kovasti lobbataan Värmdön suunnasta, mutta kun rahaa ei yksinkertaisesti vain ole, joten parempi olisi keskittyä halvempiin vaihtoehtoihin. Siksi olenkin kovin pettynyt, että Saltsjöbananin kehityssuunnitelmia jarrutetaan koko ajan. Kyllä Värmdöhön voisi pikaratikallakin kulkea.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Onko muuten mitään estettä ajaa Nackan ja Värmdön busseja Slussenin sijaan Cityterminaalille/keskusrautatieasemalle asti?  Sen jälkeen siis kun Slussenin liikennehässäkän uusiminen on valmis.

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Onko muuten mitään estettä ajaa Nackan ja Värmdön busseja Slussenin sijaan Cityterminaalille/keskusrautatieasemalle asti?


Ei mitään muuta kuin bussikaistan puuttuminen Centralbronilla ja Vasagatanilla. Myös liityntä Centralbronille taitaa olla vähän turhan tiukka busseille. Cityterminaalin voinee myös järjestellä niin, että Nackan ja Värmdön busseja mahtuu sekaan.

Minun mielestä ei siis mitään estettä, hidasteita (poliittisia sellaisia) vain.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei mitään muuta kuin bussikaistan puuttuminen Centralbronilla ja Vasagatanilla. Myös liityntä Centralbronille taitaa olla vähän turhan tiukka busseille. Cityterminaalin voinee myös järjestellä niin, että Nackan ja Värmdön busseja mahtuu sekaan.
> 
> Minun mielestä ei siis mitään estettä, hidasteita (poliittisia sellaisia) vain.


Osaatko sanoa paljonko busseja suurin piirtein kulkee tuolta suunnalta Slusseniin? Onko se samaa luokkaa kuin Länsiväylän suunnalta Kamppiin eli aamuruuhka-aikaan n 100 bussia /tunti? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Onko se samaa luokkaa kuin Länsiväylän suunnalta Kamppiin eli aamuruuhka-aikaan n 100 bussia /tunti?


Ei taida olla kuin luokkaa 30 lähtöä/tunti.

----------


## antaeus

> Osaatko sanoa paljonko busseja suurin piirtein kulkee tuolta suunnalta Slusseniin? Onko se samaa luokkaa kuin Länsiväylän suunnalta Kamppiin eli aamuruuhka-aikaan n 100 bussia /tunti? 
> 
> t. Rainer


Matka Slussenilta Keskusrautatieasemalle on kyllä paljon nopeampi (vaikka vaihtaisi metroon) kuin odotella Centralbron yllä, ainakin ruuhka-aikaan. Ja en usko että autoilijat haluavat satoja busseja tukkimaan jo ruuhkaisen väylän.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 2:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 2:20 ----------




> Ei taida olla kuin luokkaa 30 lähtöä/tunti.


SL:n mukaan noin 2100 bussia lähtee päivittäin  Slussenilta, mutta siihen kuuluu varmastikin myös kaupunkibussit. SL puhuu noin 43 000 matkustajasta.

----------


## Piirka

> SL:n mukaan noin 2100 bussia lähtee päivittäin  Slussenilta, mutta siihen kuuluu varmastikin myös kaupunkibussit. SL puhuu noin 43 000 matkustajasta.


SL:n viime vuoden tilastojen mukaan Nackan ja Värmdön suunnan busseissa (400-sarja) tehtiin Slussenilla 30.000 nousua vuorokaudessa talviarkipäivisin. Vastaava luku Saltsjöbanalla on 6.600.

400-sarjan bussivuoroja saapuu Slussenille aamun ruuhkatuntina (7.30-8.30) 82-87. Iltapäiväruuhkassa sieltä lähtee 58-75 vuoroa tunnissa. Näistä ajetaan (melkoinen) osa nivelillä? Jos  Saltsjöbanaa ei olisi, olisi bussirumba arviolta 90-100 vuoroa tunnissa. Edit: vuoromäärät siis nyt kesällä. Aamun vuoromäärähaarukka johtuu siitä, että yhdellä linjalla vuoromäärä puolittuu keskikesäksi.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Äh! Siis tietenkin ajattelin kesäaikatauluja, vaikka tosiaan nuo Piirkan luvuthan siis pitää enempi paikkansa.
Ja kuten mainittu, iso osa ajetaan nivelillä.

----------


## Piirka

Nyt sitä vasta tajuaa, millainen urakka tuo cut&cover -T-banarakennustyömaa Tukholman keskustassa on ollut. Puoli vuotta (27.5.1957) ennen vihreän linjan Kungsgatanin (Hötorgetin) ja Slussenin välisen yhdysradan avaamista rakennustyömaa tulevan Sergelin torin kohdalla näytti tältä sekä näkymä toiseen suuntaan. Ensimmäisessä kuvassa Klarakirkon ja rakennustyömaan välissä sijaitseva toimistorakennus (valkoinen talo) lepää kuuden valtavan betonikaaren päällä, joiden ali kaksikerroksinen T-banan yhdysrata kulkee T-centralenilta kohti Gamla Stania.

Samana vuonna (siis 1957) päätettiin rakentaa Sergelin tori (alunperin Sveaplan). Vuonna 1959 tuleva tori näytti tältä ja noin vuonna 1963 rakennttiin tulevan torin laidalle pilvenpiirtäjä, suunnilleen siihen kohtaan mihin tunnelbanan rakennustyömaan betonikaukalokaarre sijoittuu ensimmäisessä kuvassa. Kovin hitaasti sujui torin rakentaminen. Mahdettiinko katutason (Klarabergsgatan sekä Hamngatan) madaltamisessa (kymmenellä metrillä) syntyneet maamassat kärrätä kottikärryillä pois?  :Biggrin:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Samana vuonna (siis 1957) päätettiin rakentaa Sergelin tori (alunperin Sveaplan). Vuonna 1959 tuleva tori näytti tältä ja noin vuonna 1963 rakennttiin tulevan torin laidalle pilvenpiirtäjä, suunnilleen siihen kohtaan mihin tunnelbanan rakennustyömaan betonikaukalokaarre sijoittuu ensimmäisessä kuvassa. Kovin hitaasti sujui torin rakentaminen. Mahdettiinko katutason (Klarabergsgatan sekä Hamngatan) madaltamisessa (kymmenellä metrillä) syntyneet maamassat kärrätä kottikärryillä pois?


Mielenkiintoisia kuvia! 

Mulla on hämäriä muistikuvia tuosta Hötorgs-cityn työmaasta kun kävin tosi pienenä poikana Stokiksessa 1960-luvun alussa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mielenkiintoisia kuvia! 
> 
> Mulla on hämäriä muistikuvia tuosta Hötorgs-cityn työmaasta kun kävin tosi pienenä poikana Stokiksessa 1960-luvun alussa. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Tässäpä muistin virkistämiseksi elävää kuvaa vuodelta -59, jolloin vasta ensimmäinen vaihe Hötorgscitystä oli valmistumassa.

----------


## SD202

Lisää valokuvia Tunnelbanan rakennustyömaista löytyy mm. "Stockholms Tunnelbanor 1975" -kirjan sivuilta - otoksia on niin keskustasta kuin esikaupungeistakin. Ainakin joskus tuota kirjaa myytiin SL:n museossa varsin edulliseen hintaan. Suosittelen.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Vähän vanha havainto, mutta kuitenkin:
Vaunu 2000 on nimetty uudelleen Elviraksi 22.5. Nimen se peri vaunulta 2012, joka taas nimettiin Estelleksi Itä-Götanmaan herttuataren, prinsessa Estellen - jonka syntymävuosi on siis sama kuin vaunun numero - mukaan.

----------


## Hape

Kohtasin netissä seuraavan uutisen:

http://www.metro.se/stockholm/sa-har...!3p5YOJSQfg8s/

Siis poliitikkojen ehdotus Tunnelbanan uudesta linjasta. jos joku foorumin ruotsinsuomalaisista lukijoista tietää aihesta enemmän...

----------


## JSL

Oho, pikaratikka lie havaittu kuitenkin surkeaksi kun Tvärbaanan lisäksi halutaan syvämetroa. 
Olen kyllä samaa mieltä, varsinkin Liljeholmin aseman nurkilla on kauhean vaikea vaihtaa raitsikkaan.

----------


## Piirka

> Oho, pikaratikka lie havaittu kuitenkin surkeaksi kun Tvärbaanan lisäksi halutaan syvämetroa.


Ei, vaan sossut ovat ratikkavastaisia metrofanittajia. Mikäli pääsevät valtaan ensi vuonna, niin pistävät hihat heilumaan. Ensimmäinen osuus Fridhemsplanilta Hagastadeniin avattaisiin siinä tapauksessa vuonna 2018.

Kun eri keskusteluja kahlaa, niin hymyä tuottaa se, että linjan väriksi on valittu liila. Tuo väri sattuu olemaan sikäläisen Piraattipuoleen tunnusväri.  :Biggrin:

----------


## petteri

> Oho, pikaratikka lie havaittu kuitenkin surkeaksi kun Tvärbaanan lisäksi halutaan syvämetroa.


Kun tarvitaan nopeutta pitemmille matkoille, merkittävissä määrin kadulla kulkeva ratikka on aika toivottoman hidas kulkuneuvo, kun alueella on paljon muuta liikennettä samassa tasossa. Toisaalta katuratikka, pikana tai vähemmän pikana, on ihan toimiva ratkaisu lyhyillä matkoilla, esimerkiksi liitynnässä tai keskustajakelussa. Tvärbananilla on kyllä eristettyäkin osuutta, kun sen linjanopeus on kuitenkin keskimäärin 25 km/h, muttei sen linjanopeus silti sovellu hyvin pidemmille matkoille.

Danderydin sairaalasta Hägstraan on tuota lilan linjan reittiä noin 20 km. Tuolla asemavälillä (2,5 km) kokonaan eristetyn metron tai paikallisjunan linjanopeus lienee mahdollista saada jopa varsin lähelle 60 km/h tasoa. Samalla tavoitteena on ilmeisesti myös keventää metron ruuhkaisimpien keskustaosuuksien kuormitusta.

Tukholmassa on juuri nyt menossa rautateiden paikallisliikenteen laajentaminen ja muuttaminen metromaisemmaksi Citybanan hankkeella. Tuo esitetty uusi metrohanke on asemaväliltään aika lähellä pendeltågia citybanan hankkeen jälkeen. Esimerkiksi metron vihreään linjaan verrattuna kyseessä on pitkän asemavälin ja korkean linjanopeuden yhteys.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Olen kyllä samaa mieltä, varsinkin Liljeholmin aseman nurkilla on kauhean vaikea vaihtaa raitsikkaan.


Olihan tuo vitsi?  :Smile: 




> Ei, vaan sossut ovat ratikkavastaisia  metrofanittajia. Mikäli pääsevät valtaan ensi vuonna, niin pistävät  hihat heilumaan.


Toivottavasti kuitenkaan ei. On tärkeämpiäkin kohteita lähitulevaisuudessa. 

Media antaa kuitenkin näin sodiaalidemokraateista ymmärtää. En kuitenkaan tiedä, onko tässä koko totuus, vaan uskon puolueen sisälläkin olevan erimielisyyttä näistä asioista, ja muutaman tunnetumman kunnallispoliitikon sanojen olevan vähän painavampia, etenkin Dagens Nyheterin ja Metron mielestä. S on ollut valtapuolueita vastaan, koska ilmeisesti paikalliseen kulttuuriin kuuluu vastustaa kaikkea, kun ollaan oppositiossa (ja eikös sen näin pitäisi muutenkin olla. Soppaa pitää hämmentää, ettei pala pohjaan). Näissä joukkoliikenneasioissa S:n kritiikki on kohdistunut enimmäkseen keskustaratikan jatkuvasti kohonneisiin kustannuksiin, mutta kumma kyllä S ei ole ottanut kantaa esimerkiksi suht hyvin käsissä pysyneisiin kustannuksiin tai Tunnelbanan vaunutilauksiin ja punaisen linjan kulunvalvonnan viivästymiseen. Eivät jostain syystä edes ole älähtäneet, kun Tvärbanan Solnan ilmoitettiin myöhästyvän puolisen vuotta. Ehkä siksi, että Tvärbanan on osottautunut läänin kulkuvälineistä luotettavimmaksi ja asiakaskyselyissä Tunnelbanaa suositummaksi.

En ole tarpeeksi tutustunut sosiaalidemokraattien ohjelmaan niin hyvin, että osaisin asiasta muita valistaa. Se vähä, mitä olen täkäläisestä joukkoliikenteestä ehtinyt viime aikoina seurata, lienee lähinnä käynnissä olevat hankkeet ja lähitulevaisuuteen suunnitellut, kuten nykyisen Tvärbanan laajennus- ja parrannussuunnitelmat, punaisen linjan uusi kulunvalvonta sekä uudet ratikka- ja metrovaunut.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:53 ----------




> Tvärbananilla on kyllä eristettyäkin osuutta, kun sen linjanopeus on kuitenkin keskimäärin 25 km/h, muttei sen linjanopeus silti sovellu hyvin pidemmille matkoille.


25 km/h tällä hetkellä, tämänhetkisellä osuudella ja tämänhetkisellä kulunvalvonnalla ja max. 60 km/h nopeudella. Tähän siis sisältyy myös mm. hitaat katuosuudet Liljeholmenissa ja Gröndalissa. Kummasti sillä silti voi oikaista joitain välejä Tunnelbanaa nopeammin. Itse vaihdoin vaihdottoman Stureby-Alvik -yhteyden vaihdolliseen Stureby-Globen-Alvik -yhteyteen, koska säästin sillä aikaa. Saa nähdä, mikä on linjanopeus vuonna 2015 välillä Sickla Udde-Solna Station.




> Tuolla asemavälillä (2,5 km) kokonaan eristetyn metron tai paikallisjunan linjanopeus lienee mahdollista saada jopa varsin lähelle 60 km/h tasoa. Samalla tavoitteena on ilmeisesti myös keventää metron ruuhkaisimpien keskustaosuuksien kuormitusta.


Tuolla asemavälillä kyllä. Mutta tuossa alkaa palvelutaso heikentyä jo niin minimaaliseksi, ettei kannata. Hagsätra sijaitsee niin lähellä Ävsjötä, että kannattavampi olisi jatkaa vihreää linjaa maan päällä Älvsjön juna-asemalle (tilavaraus ymmärtääkseni löytyy), josta pääsee kätevästi Solnaan Pendeltågilla, etenkin Citybananin valmistuessa vuonna 2017. Pidän siis uutta lilaa linjaa aika turhana, hyvästä vaihdottomasta yhteydestä huolimatta, koska potentiaalinen vaihtoehto löytyy.

----------


## hmikko

SL valitsi tänään tunnelbanan uusien vaunujen toimittajaksi Bombardierin.  Lehdistötiedotteessa on tämmöinen lista faktoja tulevasta C30-sarjasta:

Vaunuja: 96 (48 junayksikköä)

Toimitukset: 2017-2021

Optio lisätilauksille: 80 (40 junayksikköä)

Pituus: 70 m

Ovipareja: 24

Matkustajamäärä: n. 635

Huippunopeus: 90 km/h

Tilauksen hinnaksi mainitaan 5,1 miljardia kruunua (595 miljoonaa euroa).

----------


## late-

> Vaunuja: 96 (48 junayksikköä)


Käytetty sanamuoto saattaa johtaa harhaan. "Vagnarna får beteckningen C30 och blir 70 meter långa. Två vagnar utgör tillsammans ett fullängdståg." Eli kahdesta vaunusta muodostuu täysipitkä (140 m) juna. Veikkaan, että "vaunut" ovat tosiasiassa junayksiköitä. Suluissa annetut luvut olisivat puolestaan näistä yksiköistä muodostettavissa olevien täyspitkien junien määriä.

----------


## Piirka

> "Vagnarna får beteckningen C30 och blir 70 meter långa. Två vagnar utgör tillsammans ett fullängdståg." Eli kahdesta vaunusta muodostuu täysipitkä (140 m) juna. Veikkaan, että "vaunut" ovat tosiasiassa junayksiköitä


Yksi C30 -yksikkö vastaa pituudeltaan neljää Cx:ää. Näin ollen yksi C30 tullee koostumaan neljästä läpikuljettavasta (?) vaunusta. Koska punainen linja muutetaan automaattimetroksi, ei niihin ilmeisesti tule myöskään ohjaamoa.

----------


## jodo

Vaunu sanan logiikka tulee siitä, ettei vaunuja voi edes irroittaa toisistaan, sillä päätyvaunuissa ei liene C20:n tapaan kuin yksi teli. Nivelvaunuksi sitä voisi sanoa.

----------


## Hape

Piirka, tämän lehtiuutisen mukaan C30-juniin tulee automaattiajo ja ohjaamo:

http://www.dn.se/sthlm/sjalvkorande-tag-i-tunnelbanan

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Piirka, tämän lehtiuutisen mukaan C30-juniin tulee automaattiajo ja ohjaamo:
> 
> http://www.dn.se/sthlm/sjalvkorande-tag-i-tunnelbanan


Jos oikein muistan, niin vaatimuksena oli mahdollisuus täysautomaattiajoon. Eli ohjaamot tulee. Täällä ei olla suin päin siirtymässä automaattiajoon, vaan halutaan varautua siihen tulevaisuudessa. Asiaa ei käsittääkseni olla edes tutkittu järin paljon, vaan lähinnä muistutettu, ettei se ole muuallakaan oikein onnistunut. Ainoastaan laituriovia on harkittu ja puoliautomatisointia (eli että kuljettaja antaa periaatteessa junalle vain lähtökäskyn).

----------


## vristo

Onkohan jossain havainnekuvia tästä C30-tunnelijunasta?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Onkohan jossain havainnekuvia tästä C30-tunnelijunasta?


Svenska Spårvägssällskapetin foorumilta löytyy pohjapiirroskuva C30:sta: http://www.sparvagssallskapet.se/for...art=20#p307436

----------


## vristo

> Svenska Spårvägssällskapetin foorumilta löytyy pohjapiirroskuva C30:sta: http://www.sparvagssallskapet.se/for...art=20#p307436


Vau! Tuohan näyttää hyvältä; varsin "tukholmalainen" tunnelbanatåg. Jännä myös tekninen ratkaisu ja poikkeaa C20-junista, kun neliosaisen junayksikön yksittäiset vaunut ovat kukin omia vaunujaan, joskin lyhyitä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:30 ----------




> neliosaisen junayksikön yksittäiset vaunut ovat kukin omia vaunujaan, joskin lyhyitä.


Korjaan itse itseäni: C30-junan erilliset vaunut näyttävät aika tarkalleen vanhempien Cx-vaunuja mitoiltaan.

----------


## Piirka

> C30-juniin tulee automaattiajo ja ohjaamo


Arvioin siis fifty-sixty oikein. Tukholma uudistaa 7½ miljardilla kruunulla punaisen linjan vaunut, opastinjärjestelmän sekä varikon. Uudella opastinjärjestelmällä on tarkoitus kasvattaa vuoromäärää 24 nykyvuorosta 36 vuoroon tunnissa.




> Vau! Tuohan näyttää hyvältä; varsin "tukholmalainen" tunnelbanatåg.
> C30-junan erilliset vaunut näyttävät aika tarkalleen vanhempien Cx-vaunuja mitoiltaan.


Kauheus on katsojan silmissä.  :Biggrin:  Jotenkin tuo systerforumilla näytetty pohjapiirros tuo mieleen Göteborgin M31 -ratikat - eivät mitään ratikkamaailman missiehdokkaita. Antaas nähdä, miltä näyttävät, kunhan havaintokuvat julkaistaan. C30 -junan kaksiyksikköinen täyspitkä juna vastaa 8-vaunuista täyspitkää Cx -junaa, pituudessa mitattuna. Istumapaikkoja täyspitkässä C30:ssä on 92 vähemmän kuin vastaavassa Cx:ssä. Näin saadaan lastenvaunut, pyörä(tuoli)t ja rollaattorit niille varatuille paikoille, niin etteivät tuki vaunun oviaukkoja.

----------


## vristo

Tämä C6H-sarjan juna on sisutettu, kuten uusi C30-juna havainnekuvassaan:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLnH...e_gdata_player

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Svenska Spårvägssällskapetin foorumilta löytyy pohjapiirroskuva C30:sta: http://www.sparvagssallskapet.se/for...art=20#p307436


Samalla foorumilla on linkki Mitt-i-Huddinge -näköisverkkolehteen, jossa on havainnekuva uusista metrojunista. Lehden kuvassa oleva juna on samanlainen kuin Singaporeen toimitetut Bombardier MOVIA -junat, joten Tukholman uudet metrojunat tulevat näyttämään melko samankaltaisilta niiden kanssa: http://www.railjournal.com/media/k2/...4f0d227_XL.jpg Vaunuja tosin on yksi enemmän, eli neljä.

----------


## JE

Koska 96 uutta C30-sarjan vaunua vastaa 48 kokopitkää junaa ja toisaalta 384 perinteistä vaununmittaa (tai vaunua, jos nivelen tulkitaan erottavan yksi vaunu toisesta), ne riittäät hyvin korvaamaan pois kaikki C20-junia vanhemmat sarjat. Näitä junia sarjoista C6H, C14(H) ja C15(H) lienee jäljellä 242 kappaletta. Vähälukuinen C15-sarja on rakennettu kokonaan uutena vasta vuonna 1985, mutta 1970-luvulta periytyvät C6H-vaunut ja 1980-luvulla mutta osaksi kierrätetyin komponentein rakennetut C14(H)-vaunut lienevät jo aidosti korvauksen tarpeessa.

----------


## hmikko

Tukholman metrojuniin tulee vuonna 15 kuljettajille alkolukot, väittämän mukaan ensimmäisenä maailmassa:

http://www.dn.se/sthlm/stockholm-for...i-tunnelbanan/

Kuis mahtaa olla Helsingin kauko-ohjaamon laita? Vai tuleeko sinne kaljahana?

----------


## Markku K

> Tukholman metrojuniin tulee vuonna 15 kuljettajille alkolukot, väittämän mukaan ensimmäisenä maailmassa.
> Kuis mahtaa olla *Helsingin kauko-ohjaamon laita*? Vai tuleeko sinne kaljahana?


Mitä tarkoitat kauko-ohjaamolla? Metrovalvomoa?

----------


## Hape

Tällainen uutinen tuli vastaan. Tunnelbanaa on tarkoitus jatkaa:

http://www.dn.se/debatt/sa-ska-vi-by...a-i-stockholm/

----------


## Piirka

> Tällainen uutinen tuli vastaan. Tunnelbanaa on tarkoitus jatkaa:
> 
> http://www.dn.se/debatt/sa-ska-vi-by...a-i-stockholm/


Tukholman paikallisuutisissa (ABC: Så blir nya tunnelbanan) oli juttua tästä. 26 miljardilla kruunulla (vajaalla 3 miljardilla eurolla) rakennetaan sinisen linjan jatkeet Akallasta Barkarbyn asemalle (kaksi uutta asemaa) sekä Kungsträdgårdenista uudelle asemalle Sofiaan josta haarat Nacka Forumille (4 uutta asemaa) sekä Gullmarsplanille. Vihreän linjan osuus Gullmarsplanilta Hagsätraan siirtyisi siinä vaiheessa osaksi sinistä linjaa.

Näiden jatkeiden lisäksi rakennettaisiin kokonaan uusi linja Odenplanilta pohjoiseen Hagastadenin kautta Arenastadeniin (siis kaksi uutta asemaa) ja myöhemmin mahdollinen jatke kohti Täbytä.

Kustannukset jakaantuisivat kuntien, läänin sekä valtion kesken. Osa rahoituksesta otettaisiin ruuhkamaksuista. ABC:n uutisjutussa haastateltiin paikallispoliitikkoa, jonka mielestä kuntien osuus on liian suuri. Hänen mielestään näinä kireinä aikoina rahaa pitäisi löytyä koulutus/sosiaalipalveluihin. Toinen haastateltava, Teknisen korkeakoulun liikennealan dosentti kritisoi hanketta, koska sillä ei helpoteta nykyisten linjojen ruuhkaisuutta. Nackassa iloitaan sinisen linjan jatkeesta. Moni on kuitenkin harmissaan, koska Tukholman keskustan ruuhkamaksu kohoaisi 20 kruunusta 35 kruunuun.

----------


## JSL

Käyttäiskö toi Sinisen jatko Nackaan Salttiksen ratalinjaa vai tulisko siitä rinnakkainen sille? Entä Tväärin yhdistäminen Salttikseen?

----------


## Piirka

> Käyttäiskö toi Sinisen jatko Nackaan Salttiksen ratalinjaa vai tulisko siitä rinnakkainen sille? Entä Tväärin yhdistäminen Salttikseen?


Ei käyttäisi, ainakaan prujun Underhandsrapport tunnelbana till Nacka mukaan. Sivulla kahdeksan on kartta Nackan radan eri vaihtoehdoista. Valitussa kutosvaihtoehdossa linja kulkee kokonaan kalliotunnelissa Kungsanista Nacka Forumiin. Prujussa esitetään myös syvällä maan pinnan alapuolella sijaitsevien asemien yhteydet hisseillä katutasolle. Sofian laiturihalli tulisi sijaitsemaan lähemmäs 100 metriä maan pinnan alapuolella. Sicklan uusi asema sijoittuisi nykyisten Saltiksen Sicklan ja Nackan asemien väliin. Uudesta asemasta tulisi vaihtoasema sinisen linjan, Saltiksen ja Tvärbanan välille. Tvärbanaa pidennettäisiin siis Sicklaan. Saltis rempattaisiin ja sillä liikennöitäisiin kuten nykyäänkin 20 minuutin välein Slusseniltä Saltsjöbadeniin sekä haaralla Solsidanista Igelbodaan.

----------


## kuukanko

Tukholman kaupunginvaltuusto hyväksyi eilen historiallisen paketin tunnelbanan reilusta laajentamisesta Nackaan, Nya Karolinskalle, Arenastadeniin, Barkarbystadeniin ja Älvsjöhön. Paketti sisältää 9 uutta asemaa ja 19 km uutta rataa. Metron uutinen

----------


## Lassiivi

C20-junille on luvassa pientä pintaremonttia niiden lähestyessä puolivälietappiaan käyttöiässä (laskettu käyttöikä 30 vuotta). Muun muassa vaunujen istuinjärjestystä on tarkoitus muuttaa niin, että osa nykyisistä neljän paikan istuinryhmistä poistuu ja näiden tilalle asennetaan istuimia, jossa matkustetaan sivuttain menosuuntaan selkä vaunun seinää päin. Tämän tarkoituksena on lisätä C20:n kapasiteettia joka on kovalla koetuksella nimenomaan ruuhka-aikana, kun istuinjärjestyksen muutoksilla saadaan enemmän seisomapaikkoja vaunuihin. Lisäksi tämä helpottaa myös lastenvaunujen, rullatuolien yms. kulkemista metrossa. Istuinpaikkojen määrä vähenee nykyisestä 126:sta 102:een, ja näistä uudesta 102 istuimesta 42 tulisi olemaan juurikin näitä, joissa matkustetaan sivuttaissuunnassa.

Tämän lisäksi luvassa on muuta pientä mukavaa, kuten esimerkiksi matkustajainformaation parantaminen, ovijärjestelmän uusiminen (oviin olisi tulossa tunnistimet, jotka tunnistavat jos niiden välissä on jotakin), kuljettajanhytin modifiointi, uusien istuinten hankkiminen yms. Ainoaksi harmilliseksi seikaksi jäi, että raportti ei suosittele asennettavan matkustajatiloihin ilmastointia. Laitteistosta aiheutuva painonnousu vähentäisi vaunujen mahdollista käyttöikää, lisäksi ilmastoinnin asentaminen nähdään turhan suureksi kustannuseräksi jolla tulisi olemaan vaikutuksia myös kunnossapitokustannuksiin. Kuljettajanhytteihinhän ilmastointi on tulossa ja se on käynnissä erillisenä projektinaan.

C20-vaunujen uudistus alkaisi vuonna 2016 (tai vuoden 2015 lopussa) ja kaikki vaunut olisi saneerattu vuoteen 2020 mennessä. Saneerauksen hinta koko vaunukalustolle on 1 224 miljoonaa kruunua (noin 135 miljoonaa euroa), siis noin 4,5 miljoonaa kruunua per yksikkö. Tukholman läänin maakäräjien Trafiknämnden tekee oletettavasti (ainakin Metron uutisen mukaan) puoltavan päätöksen saneerauksen toteuttamisesta kokouksessaan ensi viikolla.

Koko kattava raportti kuvineen tässä: *Genomförandebeslut avseende uppgradering av tunnelbanevagn C20 (Stockholms läns landsting, Trafiknämnden)*

Metron uutinen: *Längsgående säten ska underlätta i rusningstrafiken*

----------


## vristo

Seitsemän tukholmalaista kokoomuslaista haluaa laajentaa huomattavasti tunnelbanaa:

http://mobil.svd.se/c.jsp;jsessionid...leId%3d3855370

----------


## Antero Alku

> Seitsemän tukholmalaista kokoomuslaista haluaa laajentaa huomattavasti tunnelbanaa:


Eivät viitsineet laskea, mitä maksaa.

Antero

----------


## sebastin

Missä linjakartta? Tunnelbana on tosi kätsy. Tosin tsygä kantakaupungissa, kuten Helsingissäkin, ehdoton.

----------


## vristo

Tutkittuani Tukholman tunnelbanan linjojen aikataulutietoja totesin, että se vasta onkin mielenkiintoinen, noin niinkuin liikenteenhoidollisesti. 

Esimerkiksi vihreällä linjalla, jonka linjat ovat virallisesti 17 (Skarpnäck-Åkeshov), 18 (Farstra Strand-Alvik) ja 19 (Hagsätra-Hässelby Strand), on kovasti erilaisia variaatiota riippuen kellonajasta tai viikonpäivästä. Esimerkiksi lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin päiväsaikaan linja 18 ajaa Hässelby Strandiin saakka ja linja 19 kääntyy puolestaan Alvikissa. Linja 19 puolestaan palvelee arkisin ja viikonloppuina aamuisin ja iltaisin Hässelbyn rantaa. Iltaisiin linja 17 päätyy jo Odenplanille (muuten päätepysäkki on Åkeshov), mutta arkiaamuisin ruuhka-aikaan muutama linjan 17 vuoro ajaa Hässelbyn rantaan saakka. Hässelbyn Strand-asemalta lähtevä juna taas on aina linjalla 19, myös viikonloppuisin. Alvikista puolestaan lähtee aina linja 18. Viikonloppuisin linjan 17 aamun varhaisimmat lähdöt Skarpnäckistä hoidetaan pendelinä vain Gulmarsplanille asti, siinä siis täytyy vaihtaa junaa. 

Myös punaisella linjalla, linjat 13 ja 14, on runsaasti variaatioita ja etenkin sen etelähaaroilla Norsborgiin ja Fruängeniin eivät kaikki junat aja vaarojen päihin saakka, vaan kääntyvät aiemmin.

Sinisellä linjalla, linjat 10 ja 11, ajetaan samaan tyyliin kuin Helsingin metrossa, ilman eri asemille päättyviä variaatioita.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:46 ----------

Toihan suorastaan nerokasta kierrätystä viikonloppuisin: linjan 18 tunnelbanajuna lähtee eteläisestä päätepisteestään Farstra Strandista, ajaa Hässelby Strandiin saakka. Sieltä linjana 19 Hagsätraan. Josta taas linjana 19 Alvikiin ja sieltä jälleen linjana 18 Farstra Strandiin. Ja kierto jatkuu.

Voi olla, että tuollaisella kierrolla saadaan säästettyä juna tai pari. Tätähän on meidänkin ratikkaliikenteessä (6/8) ja bussiliikenteessäkin jonkinverran.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:56 ----------

Ja, jotta asia ei olisi niin yksinkertainen, niin näköjään kaikilla vihreän linjan linjoilla, 17, 18 ja 19, on aamuruuhkassa lähtöjä Hässelby Strandista. Linjalla 19 eniten, linjalla 18 muutama ja linjalla 17 vain kolme. Linjalla 18 on myös muutama iltaruuhkalähtö sieltä.

Mietin tässä vaihtoehtoa myös länsimetron hoidossa: onko tulevalla linjalla M2 (Tapiola-Mellunmäki) mahdollista ajaa jotain lähtöjä ruuhka-aikaan Matinkylään saakka (siis aamuruuhkassa sieltä ja iltaruuhkassa sinne)?

----------


## PepeB

Taitaa kuule tulla vastaus HKL:ltä ja HSL:ltä, että "liian sekavaa, vaikeasti hahmotettavaa, vaikeaa, ei toimi..." mitä näitä perus tekosyitä nyt on  :Laughing:

----------


## APH

> Mietin tässä vaihtoehtoa myös länsimetron hoidossa: onko tulevalla linjalla M2 (Tapiola-Mellunmäki) mahdollista ajaa jotain lähtöjä ruuhka-aikaan Matinkylään saakka (siis aamuruuhkassa sieltä ja iltaruuhkassa sinne)?


Mielestäni mielenkiintoisempi olisi vaihtoehto, jossa ajettaisiin pitkillä junilla esimerkiksi väliä Mellunmäki-Kamppi/Ruoholahti. Toki se voi aikataulullisesti olla haastavampaa.

----------


## Minä vain

> Mielestäni mielenkiintoisempi olisi vaihtoehto, jossa ajettaisiin pitkillä junilla esimerkiksi väliä Mellunmäki-Kamppi/Ruoholahti. Toki se voi aikataulullisesti olla haastavampaa.


Luulen, että tämäkin tullaan vielä näkemään. Eli ensiksi metrot ahdetaan täyteen. Lopulta myönnetään että on tehty virhe, kun kuormitus lähestyy Tokion metroa, ja aletaan ajaa joitakin 6-vaunuisia junia. Sitten kun lähestytään uudelleen Tokion metron kuormitusta pakkomielteestä on pakko luopua ja jatkaa joitakin Herttoniemen metroasemalle päättyviä linjoja keskustaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:08 ----------




> Taitaa kuule tulla vastaus HKL:ltä ja HSL:ltä, että "liian sekavaa, vaikeasti hahmotettavaa, vaikeaa, ei toimi..." mitä näitä perus tekosyitä nyt on


Liikennöihän Helsingin raitiovaunut ja lähijunat jo nyt niin että löytyy vaikka minkälaista variaatiota. Helsingin metroa ei taas voi verrata Tukholman tunnelbanaan.

----------


## SD202

> Tutkittuani Tukholman tunnelbanan linjojen aikataulutietoja totesin, että se vasta onkin mielenkiintoinen, noin niinkuin liikenteenhoidollisesti. 
> 
> Esimerkiksi vihreällä linjalla, jonka linjat ovat virallisesti 17 (Skarpnäck-Åkeshov), 18 (Farstra Strand-Alvik) ja 19 (Hagsätra-Hässelby Strand), on kovasti erilaisia variaatiota riippuen kellonajasta tai viikonpäivästä. 
> 
> Myös punaisella linjalla, linjat 13 ja 14, on runsaasti variaatioita ja etenkin sen etelähaaroilla Norsborgiin ja Fruängeniin eivät kaikki junat aja vaarojen päihin saakka, vaan kääntyvät aiemmin.
> 
> Sinisellä linjalla, linjat 10 ja 11, ajetaan samaan tyyliin kuin Helsingin metrossa, ilman eri asemille päättyviä variaatioita.


Joskus noita linjavariaatioita oli eroteltu linjanumeroilla. Vihreällä linjalla taisi olla numeroiden 17-19 lisäksi käytössä ruuhkalinjat 27-29. Punaisella linjalla taisi olla melkoisesti enemmän linjanumeroita nykyisten lisäksi - mikäli en ihan väärin muista, niin myös linjatunnukset 15 sekä 23-25 olivat käytössä. "Orient Express" eli sininen linja taitaa olla ainoa, jolla on ollut vain nuo kaksi peruslinjanumeroa (10 ja 11).

----------


## Max

Vastaavasti Lontoossa esim Piccadilly line -tunnuksen alla ajelee normaalisti neljän linjan junia ja ruuhka-aikoina käytettäviä pääteasemia on enemmänkin.

----------


## tuukkav

> Vastaavasti Lontoossa esim Piccadilly line -tunnuksen alla ajelee normaalisti neljän linjan junia ja ruuhka-aikoina käytettäviä pääteasemia on enemmänkin.


Ja Lontoossa junien pääteasemia vaihdetaan joskus myös lennossa, jos juna jää paljon myöhään matkustajaruuhkien takia.

----------


## Piirka

> Joskus noita linjavariaatioita oli eroteltu linjanumeroilla. Vihreällä linjalla taisi olla numeroiden 17-19 lisäksi käytössä ruuhkalinjat 27-29. Punaisella linjalla taisi olla melkoisesti enemmän linjanumeroita nykyisten lisäksi - mikäli en ihan väärin muista, niin myös linjatunnukset 15 sekä 23-25 olivat käytössä. "Orient Express" eli sininen linja taitaa olla ainoa, jolla on ollut vain nuo kaksi peruslinjanumeroa (10 ja 11).


Metrojunissa ei nykyään näytetä linjanumeroita, ainoastaan vuoron määränpääasema. Uusimmassa linjakartassa numerot on merkitty siten, että esmex linjojen 17-19 pääteasema lännessa on Hässelby Strand (ja muutamalla väliasemalla pallukka, jonka merkitys on "joidenkin junien pääteasema - tarkista reittioppaasta"). Laiturinäytöissä näytetään muistaakseni määränpään lisäksi linjanumero.

Vihreän linjan linjanumerointi on vuosien saatossa ollut sangen mielenkiintoinen. Vuonna 1950 liikenne aloitettiin linjoilla 18 ja 19T, joista jälkimmäinen oli tynkälinja Slussen  Johanneshov (nyk. Gullmarsplan), josta matka jatkui Örbyradan ratikkalinjalla 19. Kesällä 1951 linjojen 19 ja 19T liikenne loppuu ja myöhemmin syksyllä metrolinjan 19 liikenne alkaa osuudella Slussen  Stureby. Vuonna 1952 alkaa metroliikenne Kungagatanilta (nyk. Hötorget) länteen linjoilla 11A Alvikiin, 11Å Åkeshoviin ja 11S Vällingbyhyn (S-kirjain tulee nimestä Spånga). Kaksi vuotta myöhemmin linjatunnus 11S muutetaan linjaksi 11. Vuonna 1957 Slussenin ja Hötorgetin yhdysrata vihitään käyttöön ja linjatunnus 11 hyllytetään vuodeksi. Vihreän linjan tunnuksiksi tulee 18H, 18V, 19A ja 19Å. Bagarmossenin radan ensimäinen osuus otetaan käyttöön huhtikuussa 1958 ja linjatunnus 11 otetaan jälleen käyttöön osuudella Odenplan  Hammarbyhöjden. Marraskuussa linja 11 pitenee osuudelle Hässelby Strand  Bagarmossen ja muita linjoja liikenneöidään seuraavasti: 18 Åkeshov  Farsta, 18A Alvik  Hökarängen, 19 Odenplan  Högdalen ja 19V Vällingby  Högdalen. Vuonna 1960 muuttuivat ruuhkalinjojen tunnukset 18A ja 19V tunnuksiksi 28 ja 29.

Vuonna 1961 aletaan junien keulassa näyttää vuoron linjatunnus. Samalla yöliikenteen linja Hässelby Strand  Farsta saa tunnuksen 00. Vuonna 1964 alkaa punaisen linjan liikenne linjoilla 13, 14 ja 24. Yöliikenteen tunnukset ovat 01 (entinen 00) sekä 02 T-Centralen  Fruängen (eli sama kuin päälinja 14). Joulukuussa 1967 aloitetaan liikenne uusilla linjoilla 23 Östermalmstorg  Sätra ja 27 Alvik  Gullmarsplan. Syksyllä 1973 alkaa liikenne punaisen linjan haaralla Tekniska Lekskolaniin ja uusi linja 15 alkaa kulkemaan sinne. Vasta tammikuussa 1975 vaihtuu linjan 11 tunnus linjaksi 17.  Elokuun lopulla avataan "Orient Express", eli sininen linja osuudella T-Centralen  Hjulsta, linjatunnus 20. Yölikenteen tunnukset vaihtuvat muutama päivä myöhemmin: 01 -> 18 Hässelby Strand  Farsta ja 02 -> 13 Norsborg  Ropsten. Sinisen linjan Akallan -haara vihitään käyttöön 1977. Hjulstan linjatunnus muuttuu 20 -> 10. Akallan linjaksi tulee 11.

1980-luvulla aloitettiin vihreällä linjalla nykykäytännön mukainen liikennöinti, eli samalla tunnuksella satettiin ajaa eri määränpäähän - tunnukset 27  29 taisivat siinä yhteydessä jäädä käytöstä pois. Cx-junissa ei ollut sähköisiä kilpilaitteita. Vaunusivujen kilvitys hoidettiin paksuilla pahvipumaskoilla, kuljettajien piti käsin vaihtaa pumaskan määräpää. En tiedä oliko kaikissa vaunuissa kyseinen pumaska. Jos oli, niin 8-vaunuisen junan määränpääpumaskoita oli 16 ja vaihtoon meni siten tovi. Punaisella linjalla linjatunnuksesta pystyi päättelemään määränpään. 10 -sarjan tunnuksen pääteasema oli Ropsten ja 20-tunnuksen Mörby centrum. Ykkösestä näki pääteaseman lounaassa: 3 Norsborg (suurinpiirtein), 4 Fruängen sekä 5 Sätra, esmex 14 Ropsten  Fruängen tai 25 Mörby centrum  Sätra. Punaisella linjalla on ollut myös linja 26 Mörby centrum  Liljeholmen.

----------


## vristo

> Metrojunissa ei nykyään näytetä linjanumeroita, ainoastaan vuoron määränpääasema. Uusimmassa linjakartassa numerot on merkitty siten, että esmex linjojen 17-19 pääteasema lännessa on Hässelby Strand (ja muutamalla väliasemalla pallukka, jonka merkitys on "joidenkin junien pääteasema - tarkista reittioppaasta"). Laiturinäytöissä näytetään muistaakseni määränpään lisäksi linjanumero.


Kiitoksia nimimerkki "Piirka". Erinomainen selostus ja näin todella on nyt: uusimmassa tunnelbana-kartassa on uusi merkintätapa mm. vihreän linjan linjoille:

http://sl.se/ficktid/karta/vinter/Tub.pdf

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:02 ----------

Laiturinäytöissä tosiaankin näytetään määränpään lisäksi linjanumero, samaten asemien automaattikuulutus kertoo molemmat. 

Allaolevan kuvan ottohetkellä lienee viikonloppu, jolloin nimenomaan linja 18 liikennöi Hässelbyn rantaan:
https://i.ytimg.com/vi/ZP0gbU-45eU/maxresdefault.jpg

----------


## antaeus

http://www.stockholmdirekt.se/nyhete...6rct7k20gfGcw/



Uusinta uutta Tukholman metron jatkotöistä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> http://www.stockholmdirekt.se/nyhete...6rct7k20gfGcw/
> Uusinta uutta Tukholman metron jatkotöistä.


Näkisipä tällaista ajattelua täälläkin.

Jos Espoon metron kanssa olisi toimittu samaan tapaan, veronmaksajien rahoja ajatellen, Matinkylän metron hinnan tuplaantuminen 452 M:n esisuunnitelmapäätöksestä kahdessa vuodessa olisi johtanut metro kokonaan tunnelissa metsien alla -ratkaisun mielekkyyden pohtimiseen ja palaamiseen pintaratkaisuun, joka olisi ollut selkeästi halvempi. Aikataulutu olisi myös mietitty siten, että rakennetaan sitä mukaa kun asukas- ja työpaikkamäärät suunnitellun radan varrella toteutuvat. Esimerkiksi ensin Tapiolaan ja ilman Koivusaaren asemaa keskellä ei mitään.

Kivenlahden osuus olisi pidetty sovitussa aikataulussa, eli harkitaan sitten, kun ensin nähdään, mitä Matinkylän radasta oikeasti tuli. Olisi myös ollut itsestään selvää, että Kivenlahden rata olisi suunniteltu alkuperäisen suunnitelman mukaan pintaratana ja asemat tehty monumenttien sijasta yksinkertaisina mutta toimivina.

Mutta meillä kaikki on toisin. Kustannukset karkaavat, ratkaisut osoittautuvat hölmöiksi ja aikataulut ovat epärealistisia. Mutta ei vaikuta mihinkään.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Näkisipä tällaista ajattelua täälläkin.


Nyt on taas ajateltu Tukholmassakin suunnitelmat vallan uusiks. Kun en ole sikäläistä keskustelua seurannut, niin tää näyttää ihan täyskäännökseltä. Kuntien, läänin ja valtion päättäjät ovat nyt päätyneet tämmöseen:

Beskedet: Här får Storstockholm ny tunnelbana och spårvagn (StockholmDirect)

* Uusi metroyhteys rakennetaan välille Fridhemsplan-Älvsjö. Mulle ei valjennut tuleva linjasto tältä osin. Tuleeko tästä sinisen linjan haara?

* Suunitellulle keltaiselle linjalle tulee Odenplanin Arenastadin välille Hagalundin asema. Kaupunki tiivistää aluetta. 

* Roslagsbanan jatketaan T-Centraleniin. Tästä lienee debatoitu iät ja ajat, ja saavutettavuuden kannaltahan tuo on ilmeisen hyvä lisä, kallis vaan rakentaa. Kaksi tunneliasemaa Citybanan Odenplanin aseman ja T-Centralin viereen. Tuolla alkaa sitten olla raidetunneleita kerrakseen.

* Ratikkahankkeista toteutetaan Spårväg syd, 17 kilometriä Flemingsbergistä Älvsjöhön.

----------


## petteri

> Nyt on taas ajateltu Tukholmassakin suunnitelmat vallan uusiks. Kun en ole sikäläistä keskustelua seurannut, niin tää näyttää ihan täyskäännökseltä. Kuntien, läänin ja valtion päättäjät ovat nyt päätyneet tämmöseen:
> 
> Beskedet: Här får Storstockholm ny tunnelbana och spårvagn (StockholmDirect)
> 
> * Uusi metroyhteys rakennetaan välille Fridhemsplan-Älvsjö. Mulle ei valjennut tuleva linjasto tältä osin. Tuleeko tästä sinisen linjan haara?
> 
> * Suunitellulle keltaiselle linjalle tulee Odenplanin Arenastadin välille Hagalundin asema. Kaupunki tiivistää aluetta.


Tässä kuva uudesta mahdollisesta keltaisesta linjasta. Arenastaden - Odenplan - Fridhemsplan - Älvsjö osasta lienee tuossa yllä kysymys.



Tuosta kartasta on sinisen linjan jatko Kungsträdgårdenista, Sofiaan, Nackaan ja Gullmarplanille käytännössä päätetty, sen osalta rakentaminen alkaa ehkä jo 2019.

Tukholman raideliikenteen kokonaisuuden hahmottamiseen tuo kartta ei kyllä oikein riitä, kun siitä puuttuvat J-junat, joille on Citybananin valmistumisen jälkeen tulossa tiheimmillä pätkillä metromainen vuoroväli ja Tvärbananillakin on kokonaisuudessa rooli. Älvsjöstä ja Odenplanista, joissa on siis J-juna tai pendeltåg asemat ollaan nyt rakentamassa aikamoisia hubeja. Tavoitteena on myös jakaa T-centralenin vaihtokuormitusta muualle.

----------


## hmikko

Kiitoksia tästä. Vielä viime kesänä siis keltaisen linjan piti haarautua Farsta strandiin ja Skarpnäckiin.




> Tavoitteena on myös jakaa T-centralenin vaihtokuormitusta muualle.


Tuo tuli tosiaan Fridhemsplan-Älvsjö -välistä mieleen heti. Enempi verkoston malliseen systeemiin siirtyminen kannattaa aina. Toisaalta T-centraleniin on nyt sitten tulossa jossain vaiheessa Roslagsbananin pääteasema ja lisää vaihtajia sieltä kun meno helpottuu.

----------


## Hape

Hienoa että tehtiin päätös näin isosta investoinnista raideliikenteeseen. Ymmärtääkseni Tukholmaan ja sen ympäristökuntiin on tulossa parissa kymmenessä vuodessa yli 100000 asukasta lisää, joiden liikkumistarpeet voidaan tyydyttää parhaiten hyvällä raideliikenteellä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Ensimmäinen C30-juna on valmiina testeihin Saksan Henningsdorfissa. Uudet tunnelbanavaunut, joita tullaan valmistamaan punaiselle linjalle kaikkiaan 96 kpl (48 kaksivaunuista junaa) tulevat näyttämään tältä:

Lähde: http://www.sll.se/verksamhet/kollekt...ar-verkstaden/

----------


## antaeus

Tässä uusimmat uutiset Tukholman metron kasvamisesta.

----------


## SD202

> Tuosta kartasta on sinisen linjan jatko Kungsträdgårdenista, Sofiaan, Nackaan ja Gullmarplanille käytännössä päätetty, sen osalta rakentaminen alkaa ehkä jo 2019.


Erääseen turistikarttaan tuo Nackan jatko on jo eksynyt käytössä olevana rataosuutena.  :Wink:

----------


## antaeus

> Erääseen turistikarttaan tuo Nackan jatko on jo eksynyt käytössä olevana rataosuutena.


Tuo kuva on varsin väärä:
Sininen linja jatkuu Hagsätranin suuntaan Gullmarsplanilta.
Rakennustyöt ovat jo alkaneet asemalla.

----------


## moxu

Tuleeko sininen linja haarautumaan Nackaan ja Hagsätraan Sofiassa vai Hammarby Sjöstadissa? Ja onko Gullmarsplanin pohjoispuolinen osuus tarkoitus kaivaa Hammarbykanalenin ali vai vetää siitä joku uusi silta?

----------


## juhotyyppi

> Tuleeko sininen linja haarautumaan Nackaan ja Hagsätraan Sofiassa vai Hammarby Sjöstadissa? Ja onko Gullmarsplanin pohjoispuolinen osuus tarkoitus kaivaa Hammarbykanalenin ali vai vetää siitä joku uusi silta?


http://nyatunnelbanan.sll.se/en/nack...urbs-stockholm

Sininen linja haarautuu Sofiasta.
Näiltä sivuilta löytyy lisätietoa tosta sinisestä linjasta, ja yleisesti metron tulevista muutoksista.

----------


## antaeus

> http://nyatunnelbanan.sll.se/en/nack...urbs-stockholm
> 
> Sininen linja haarautuu Sofiasta.
> Näiltä sivuilta löytyy lisätietoa tosta sinisestä linjasta, ja yleisesti metron tulevista muutoksista.


Tässä vähän enemmän tietoja:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Mielenkiintoisaa!
Tuleeko Sofian asema lähelle Viking Linen terminaalia?
Merkitseekö sinisen linjan jatkaminen Nakkaan että Saltsjöbanan tulee päättymään Nackaan?

t. Rainer

----------


## EVhki

> Tuleeko Sofian asema lähelle Viking Linen terminaalia?
> Merkitseekö sinisen linjan jatkaminen Nakkaan että Saltsjöbanan tulee päättymään Nackaan?


Ruotsinkielisellä sivulla on tarkempi kartta asemien/sisäänkäyntien sijainneista. Kyllä se Sofian asema ihan suhteellisen lähelle tulee, ainakin selvästi Slussenia lähemmäs.

Jälkimmäiseen kysymykseen en löytänyt kirjaimellista vastausta pikaisesti etsimällä, mutta joistain Saltsjöbananin/Slussenin tulevaisuuteen/remonttiin liityvistä jutuista veikkaisin, että se tulee jatkossakin päättymään Slussenille.

----------


## juhotyyppi

> Ruotsinkielisellä sivulla on tarkempi kartta asemien/sisäänkäyntien sijainneista. Kyllä se Sofian asema ihan suhteellisen lähelle tulee, ainakin selvästi Slussenia lähemmäs.
> 
> Jälkimmäiseen kysymykseen en löytänyt kirjaimellista vastausta pikaisesti etsimällä, mutta joistain Saltsjöbananin/Slussenin tulevaisuuteen/remonttiin liityvistä jutuista veikkaisin, että se tulee jatkossakin päättymään Slussenille.


Joo, olit oikeassa tosta Slussenista. Slussen-Henriksdal -väli on tulossa käyttöön kuitenkin vasta vuonna 2025, johon asti tällä välillä on bussit. Kun kävin Tukholmassa viime vuonna, muistan lukeneeni, että tälle välille tulee toinenkin raide. Saltsjöbananille on tulossa muutoksia, jotka lisäävät kapasiteettia, jolloin jatkossa on tiheämpi kuin 20min vuoroväli.

Lisätietoa täältä (på svenska): https://www.sll.se/saltsjobanan/

----------


## antaeus

> Ruotsinkielisellä sivulla on tarkempi kartta asemien/sisäänkäyntien sijainneista. Kyllä se Sofian asema ihan suhteellisen lähelle tulee, ainakin selvästi Slussenia lähemmäs.
> 
> Jälkimmäiseen kysymykseen en löytänyt kirjaimellista vastausta pikaisesti etsimällä, mutta joistain Saltsjöbananin/Slussenin tulevaisuuteen/remonttiin liityvistä jutuista veikkaisin, että se tulee jatkossakin päättymään Slussenille.



Sofian aseman uloskäynti Stigbergsparken ei ole erityisen lähellä Slussenin asemaa. Jos haluaa sinne niin on parempi joko jatkaa T-Centraleniin tai mennä Gullmarsplanin kautta.

----------


## EVhki

> Sofian aseman uloskäynti Stigbergsparken ei ole erityisen lähellä Slussenin asemaa. Jos haluaa sinne niin on parempi joko jatkaa T-Centraleniin tai mennä Gullmarsplanin kautta.


Kirjoitinkin vahingossa kaksimerkityksisesti. Tarkoitus oli vastata siihen, onko Sofian asema lähellä Viking Linen terminaalia. Ja tarkoitin sanoa, että se on selvästi lähempänä sitä kuin Slussen.

----------


## Salomaa

Jos haluaa laivasta metroon, kätevin tapa on ajaa yksi pysäkinväli punaisella bussilla pysäkiltä Londonviadukten.
Bussi vie Slussenin metron sisäänkäynnille.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos haluaa laivasta metroon, kätevin tapa on ajaa yksi pysäkinväli punaisella bussilla pysäkiltä Londonviadukten.
> Bussi vie Slussenin metron sisäänkäynnille.


On tullut käytettyä, mutta ongelma ulkopaikkakuntalaiselle on lähinnä siinä että bussissa ei myydä matkalippuja. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Salomaa

> On tullut käytettyä, mutta ongelma ulkopaikkakuntalaiselle on lähinnä siinä että bussissa ei myydä matkalippuja. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Mikäs ongelma se on ? Lipun voi ostaa laivan infosta tai automaatista terminaalista. Tukholmassa ollaan siis pitemmällä joukkoliikenteen kehittämisessä, koska kuljettaja ei turaa lipunmyynnin kanssa vaan keskittyy siihen mitä varten hän on autossa.  Helsingissä pitäsi sama malli ottaa mahdollisimman nopeasti käyttöön.

----------


## 339-DF

> Helsingissä pitäsi sama malli ottaa mahdollisimman nopeasti käyttöön.


Eikös ole jo otettu? Eihän meillä saa lippuja enää mistään, ainakaan rahalla. Joskus saattaa käydä niin, että jostain löytyy vahingossa automaatti ja oikein hyvänä päivänä se hyväksyy jonkin maksukortin, jos sattuu olemaan sellaisen pankin kortti, jolla ei sillä hetkellä ole tietoliikennehäriöitä. Ja sitten on joku kännykkäsysteemi, joka saattaa toimia Sinunkin kännykässäsi, tai sitten ei.

----------


## Salomaa

> Eikös ole jo otettu? Eihän meillä saa lippuja enää mistään, ainakaan rahalla. Joskus saattaa käydä niin, että jostain löytyy vahingossa automaatti ja oikein hyvänä päivänä se hyväksyy jonkin maksukortin, jos sattuu olemaan sellaisen pankin kortti, jolla ei sillä hetkellä ole tietoliikennehäriöitä. Ja sitten on joku kännykkäsysteemi, joka saattaa toimia Sinunkin kännykässäsi, tai sitten ei.


Keskeisimmillä pysäkeillä ja kaikissa terminaaleissa on automaatit. Lähimmälle R-kioskille ei ainakaan Helsingissä kenelläkään ole tolkuton matka. Jos käyttää harvemmin joukkoliikennettä, voi pitää matkakortilla muutaman kympin arvoa. Ostan useasti korttiin arvota tai kautta S-pankin debet/kredit -kortilla eikä kertaakaan ole ollut tietoliikennehäiriötä. 

Minulla on Nokia 2760, sillä ei ostella mitään lippuja. Mutta 10 kertaa pudonnut ja toimii vielä. Minä en näe matkakortin mukana pitämisessä minkäänlaista ongelmaa.

----------


## vristo

Ja kertalippujahan saa rahalla vielä busseista. Minultakin on tultu monta kertaa ostamaan lippu, jolla sitten matkustetaan jollain muulla välineellä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja kertalippujahan saa rahalla vielä busseista. Minultakin on tultu monta kertaa ostamaan lippu, jolla sitten matkustetaan jollain muulla välineellä.


Kas, joku muukin on keksinyt tämän. Saa nähdä milloin tällä alkaa olla vaikutusta bussien aikataulussa pysymiseen, kun määrät alkavat kasvaa. Höselin ratkaisu on epäilemättä se, että lopetetaan lipunmyynti myös busseissa "kun Tukholmassakin on näin ja se toimii".

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mikäs ongelma se on ? Lipun voi ostaa laivan infosta tai automaatista terminaalista. Tukholmassa ollaan siis pitemmällä joukkoliikenteen kehittämisessä, koska kuljettaja ei turaa lipunmyynnin kanssa vaan keskittyy siihen mitä varten hän on autossa.  Helsingissä pitäsi sama malli ottaa mahdollisimman nopeasti käyttöön.


Silloin kun itse olen viimeksi tarvinnut niin mistään laivan infosta ei SL:n kertalippuja myyty. Ehkä olisi saanut jonkun päiväkortin, mutta kun tarvitsi vain kertalipun, niin sellaista ei saanut. Terminaalissakaan ei ollut mitään automaattia, siihen aikaan Viikkarilla oli jokin sopimus yksityisen bussifirman kanssa joka ajoi terminaalista päärautatieasemalle, mutta siinä bussissa ei noudatettu SL:n tariffia eli ei ollut vaihto-oikeutta. Pysäkillä oli automaatti mutta se ei huolinut kuin 10 kruunun kolikoita joita, kuten normaalisti jos on rahansa vaihtanut Forexissa kotona Suomessa ei ollut riittävä määrä mukana. Onneksi bussin kuljettaja antoi mennä maksamatta Slussenille asti mutta jos olisi ollut tiukka niin olisi voinut olla ottamatta kyytiin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Salomaa

> Silloin kun itse olen viimeksi tarvinnut niin mistään laivan infosta ei SL:n kertalippuja myyty. Ehkä olisi saanut jonkun päiväkortin, mutta kun tarvitsi vain kertalipun, niin sellaista ei saanut. Terminaalissakaan ei ollut mitään automaattia, siihen aikaan Viikkarilla oli jokin sopimus yksityisen bussifirman kanssa joka ajoi terminaalista päärautatieasemalle, mutta siinä bussissa ei noudatettu SL:n tariffia eli ei ollut vaihto-oikeutta. Pysäkillä oli automaatti mutta se ei huolinut kuin 10 kruunun kolikoita joita, kuten normaalisti jos on rahansa vaihtanut Forexissa kotona Suomessa ei ollut riittävä määrä mukana. Onneksi bussin kuljettaja antoi mennä maksamatta Slussenille asti mutta jos olisi ollut tiukka niin olisi voinut olla ottamatta kyytiin. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Et kerro milloin olet käynyt Vikingillä Tukholmassa. Minä nyt olen viime aikoina muutaman kerran käynyt ja ostanut infosta lippuja, joka ruotsiksi on Enkelbiljet. alakerrassa sisääntulon jälkeen on myös lipunmyyntiautomaatti. Kun Enkelbiljet on ostettu mennään Londonviadukten pysäkille noin 200-300 päähän ja bussi tulee 5 minuutin sisällä ja vie Slussenille, josta metroon.

Uskomatonta että yksinkertaisesta asiasta voi tehdä vaikean.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Et kerro milloin olet käynyt Vikingillä Tukholmassa. Minä nyt olen viime aikoina muutaman kerran käynyt ja ostanut infosta lippuja, joka ruotsiksi on Enkelbiljet. alakerrassa sisääntulon jälkeen on myös lipunmyyntiautomaatti. Kun Enkelbiljet on ostettu mennään Londonviadukten pysäkille noin 200-300 päähän ja bussi tulee 5 minuutin sisällä ja vie Slussenille, josta metroon.
> 
> Uskomatonta että yksinkertaisesta asiasta voi tehdä vaikean.


Viimeksi vajaa 2 vuotta sitten, mutta silloin ei puolison vastustuksen takia kuljettu julkisilla ollenkaan koska päivää aikaisemmin oli terroristihyökkäys, ja koko tie Slusseniin oli "perunapeltoa". Kuljimme jalan Medborgarplatsenille ja vietettiin päivä Södermalmin hipsterihamsterialueella ja palasimme kävellen laivalle.

Sitä edellisen kerran n 7 vuotta sitten ja silloin emme saaneet lippua ostettua mistään mutta pääsimme ystävällisen kuskin ansiosta kuitenkin kyytiin.

t. Rainer

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Alkuun muutoksen kanssa tosiaan oli ongelmia, mutta oman kokemukseni perusteella asiat toimivat tätä nykyä turisteille ihan ok. Kuten sopii olettaa, kun muutoksesta on jo jokunen vuosi kulunut.

Olennaista on, että sopivia lippuja, kertalippuja ja päivälippuja on myynnissä laivojen infoissa, hotelleissa ja kioskeilla. Eli ohjeita ja neuvontaa tarvitsevat turistit saavat ostettua liput samasta paikasta, mistä saavat myös tarvitsemansa ohjauksen ja neuvonnan. Eli tätä tarvetta varten löytyy sopiva tuote: pahvinen matkalippu. Helsingissäkin olen ostanut lippuja hotellin respasta. Toivottavasti tämä toimii yhä matkakorttiuudistuksen jälkeen. (Ja miksipä ei toimisi...)

Itsekseen pärjäävien turistien osalta en osaa sanoa, miten asia on nyt: onnistuuko lipun osto älypuhelimella ulkomaisesta liittymästä esimerkiksi. Itselläni on joskus hankittu matkakortti Tukholmaan. Sen sai aika helposti hankittua palvelupisteestä ja sen lataaminen on onnistunut metroasemilla vaivatta. En tosin ole muutamaan vuoteen käyttänyt sitä, kun liput on oikeastaan mukavampi ostaa hyvissä ajoin valmiiksi laivalta.

Mutta turistien näkökulmasta ensin mainitsemani asia on mielestäni tärkein: että samalta luukulta samalla kertaa turistin näkökulmasta loogisesta paikasta saa koko paketin: kartat, esitteitä, neuvoja, ohjeita ja myös matkaliput. Jos vielä Helsingissä kaupungin turistioppaat pystyisivät myymään lippuja, niin hyvä

----------


## PepeB

> Itsekseen pärjäävien turistien osalta en osaa sanoa, miten asia on nyt: onnistuuko lipun osto älypuhelimella ulkomaisesta liittymästä esimerkiksi. Itselläni on joskus hankittu matkakortti Tukholmaan.


SL:llä on käytössä mobiilisovellus, jonka kautta on helppoa ostaa matkalippu. Toki asemilta löytyy automaatteja, jos haluaa paperisen lipun, mutta mobiililipulla voi kulkea minkä tahansa portin läpi, jossa QR-lukija on toiminnassa.

----------


## msorri

> Itsekseen pärjäävien turistien osalta en osaa sanoa, miten asia on nyt: onnistuuko lipun osto älypuhelimella ulkomaisesta liittymästä esimerkiksi. Itselläni on joskus hankittu matkakortti Tukholmaan.


Onnistuu hyvinkin, maksetaan pankkikortilla. Lippukin saapuu puhelimeen muutamassa sekunnissa, toisin kuin HSL:n vastaavassa.

----------


## vristo

> Kas, joku muukin on keksinyt tämän. Saa nähdä milloin tällä alkaa olla vaikutusta bussien aikataulussa pysymiseen, kun määrät alkavat kasvaa. Höselin ratkaisu on epäilemättä se, että lopetetaan lipunmyynti myös busseissa "kun Tukholmassakin on näin ja se toimii".


Totuuden nimessä on sanottava, ettei noita myyntikertoja ole ollut kuin muutama ja nekin tapahtuneet Rautatientorilla. Kertalippujen myynti nykyään on kaikenkaikkian murto-osa siitä, mitä oli takavuosina. Mobiililippu on hyvää vauhtia syrjäyttämässä myös matkakorttia.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Tukholmassa ollaan siis pitemmällä joukkoliikenteen kehittämisessä, koska kuljettaja ei turaa lipunmyynnin kanssa vaan keskittyy siihen mitä varten hän on autossa.


Tosin syynä lipunmyynnin loppumiseen SL:n busseissa EI ollut liikenteen nopeuttaminen vaan lukuisat kuljettajien käteiskassoihin kohdistuneet ryöstöt ja ryöstönyritykset. SL:n nettisivuilla näin kerrottiin kun tämä muutos tuli voimaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 07:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 07:04 ----------




> Onnistuu hyvinkin, maksetaan pankkikortilla. Lippukin saapuu puhelimeen muutamassa sekunnissa, toisin kuin HSL:n vastaavassa.


Lippua ostettaessa kannattaa huomioida:
Kertalippu SL-Acces -kortille ladatulla Reskassalla (arvolla) 32 kr
Mobiililippu / automaatista ostettu lippu 45 kr

Hinnat aikuisten lipun hintoja, voimassa 3.1.19 alkaen.

----------


## antaeus

> Tosin syynä lipunmyynnin loppumiseen SL:n busseissa EI ollut liikenteen nopeuttaminen vaan lukuisat kuljettajien käteiskassoihin kohdistuneet ryöstöt ja ryöstönyritykset. SL:n nettisivuilla näin kerrottiin kun tämä muutos tuli voimaan.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 07:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 07:04 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Lippua ostettaessa kannattaa huomioida:
> Kertalippu SL-Acces -kortille ladatulla Reskassalla (arvolla) 32 kr
> Mobiililippu / automaatista ostettu lippu 45 kr
> ...


Ja on hyvä muistaa että kertaliput ovat voimassa 75 minuuttia ostohetkestä.
Monissa kaupungeissa lippu on pätevä vain yhteen suuntaan mutta Tukholmassa sitä voi käyttää myös paluumatkaan, jos kerkiää takaisin sinä aikana.
Ja se bussiin/junaan tuleminen voimassa-oloaikana riittää vaikka lippu menisikin vanhaksi ennen kuin tulet perille.

----------


## Hape

Löysin pari videota kuinka Tukholman Tunnelbana tulee laajenemaan seuraavien vuosien aikana:

Ensiksi seuraavalla vuosikymmenellä, valmista piäisi olla 2026

https://youtu.be/WogEODD5j8E

Sitten aika huikea nyt suunnittelun alla oleva laajennus, valmista pitäisi olla -30- luvun puolessavälissä:

https://youtu.be/Ro-Hbvx2eyk

Videoiden tekijällä, nimimerkillä 'Stockholmshjärta' on muitakin mielenkiintoisia videoita Tunnelbanan historiasta, Roslagenin, Saltsjön ja Lidingön radoista, samoinkuin Pendeltåg'insta ja Tvärbanasta ja muutakin. Jos joku ruotsinsuomalainen lukija tietää aihesta enemmän, kommentoikoon.

Videot ovat ruotsinkielisiä, kielitaito on siis tarpeeseen.

----------


## Fa55

> Löysin pari videota kuinka Tukholman Tunnelbana tulee laajenemaan seuraavien vuosien aikana:
> 
> Ensiksi seuraavalla vuosikymmenellä, valmista piäisi olla 2026
> 
> https://youtu.be/WogEODD5j8E
> 
> Sitten aika huikea nyt suunnittelun alla oleva laajennus, valmista pitäisi olla -30- luvun puolessavälissä:
> 
> https://youtu.be/Ro-Hbvx2eyk
> ...


nämä oli mielenkiintoisia videoita, ja tosiaan noihin saa Englannin kieliset tekstitykset myös.

----------


## antaeus

> nämä oli mielenkiintoisia videoita, ja tosiaan noihin saa Englannin kieliset tekstitykset myös.


Lisäksi sivuilta http://www.nyatunnelbanan.sll.se löytyy kovasti tietoja ja myös videoita.

https://www.nyatunnelbanan.sll.se/si...metrosta-R.pdf

Vaikkakin osa tiedosta tuossa pdf-liiteessä on jo vähän vanhentunutta... se on kesäkuulta 2016.

----------


## antaeus

Lisää uutuksia:

https://www.svt.se/nyheter/lokalt/st...aneutbyggnaden

----------


## antaeus

> Lisää uutuksia:
> 
> https://www.svt.se/nyheter/lokalt/st...aneutbyggnaden




Tässä kartta tulevista yhteyksistä.
Aluehallitus hyväksyi eilen ensi vuoden budjetin jossa rahat on myönnetty aikaistetulle rakennukselle.

----------

